# Hambre en España? El sector primario se hunde



## Kiral (6 Mar 2022)

Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado. 

El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.

Y no me refiero al momento actual porque todo lo que estamos viendo, no es por el campo español. Este ha sembrado en invierno, y la producción llegará en junio. Ahí se verá todo lo que hay detrás. Ahora mismo la preocupación es el aceite de girasol, y no vemos que eso es lo de menos. 

A día de hoy Rusia y Ucrania suponen el 31% de la exportación de trigo mundial, y tienen un lugar predominante en la exportación del resto de cereales. Ya vemos lo que está pasando con el aceite de girasol, que no voy a descubrir ahora aquí (Ya lo hice hace tres días en el hilo de Erio). Lo que sí os diré, es que esa escasez no se puede compensar en España, porque no llueve. Estamos justo en tiempo de siembra de la pipa, y no llueve. Y por tanto no se puede. Las restricciones a la dotación de agua en la cuenca del sur de un 85% (Hemos pasado de 6.000 metros cúbicos a 1.000 por hectárea) hacen del todo imposible la viabilidad del cultivo, a pesar de que su precio en origen al agricultor (1.000 euros la tonelada) cuadruplique lo pagado el año anterior. Si no hay agua, no hay producción. Y nadie está sembrando. 

Pero como digo, no es el único cultivo. Este es el que ha dado la voz de alarma para el gran público, pero todos se van a ver afectados, por dos razones esenciales: Agua y fertilizantes.

Los cultivos mayoritarios de invierno en secano no van a existir, y estos son el trigo, guisantes, cebada,… no ha llovido, y las plantaciones no han tirado para adelante. Además la subida de casi un 400% de los precios de los fertilizantes (La urea, que es el predominante, de 300 euros la tonelada a 1.080) ha provocado que muchísimos agricultores hayan desechado la opción de sembrar nada. HEMOS DEJADO LA TIERRA VACÍA. Luego la producción, al menos en el sur, estimo que caerá como mínimo al menos un 40% por estos factores. Seguramente casi el doble. 

Eso los cultivos de invierno. Los de primavera (Maíz, algodón, verduras,…) directamente no se van a plantar. O mejor aún, se hará una hectárea de cada ocho. Como la dotación son solo 1.000 metros cúbicos por hectárea, el que tenga la suerte de tener dieciseis hectáreas, plantará dos y les dará todo el agua, dejando catorce vacías. Y es que cultivos como el tomate requieren entre 8.000 y 10.000 metros cúbicos. Y ya digo que eso va a ser difícil, porque las parcelas suelen ser de doce hectárea, luego será una de cada doce. Sale una reducción de un 92% en la producción. 

Conozco a un pez gordo de una fábrica de tomates en la zona de Badajoz, que me comentaba con amargura que se ha pasado el invierno visitando agricultores con la esperanza de que siembren, y ni uno le ha hecho caso. Es desastroso. 

Y como este, todos los sectores. Todos. 

En el algodón, las Desmotadoras están desesperadas viendo que las perspectivas los llevan a la ruina. Se exige por la PAC que el secano genere 500 kilos de producción, y el riego 1.000. Y este año por la sequía esas exigencias van a desparecer y con ello el interés de los agricultores. Se sembrará para percibir la ayuda y se acabó. 

Me he enterado que el gobierno pretende abolir la norma de dejar de vacío un 5% de la extensión en fincas de más 30 hectáreas para cobrar las ayudas del greening, pero esta medida es del todo insuficiente y encima no la están comunicando. 

Pero hay más. Un problema acuciante es el tema de los fertilizantes. Hasta ahora habían sido cultivos de invierno en secano con pocos requerimientos de abono, pero ahora son los de primavera, con alto valor añadido y social (Generan el 98% de trabajo en el campo) los que no se van a poder llevar a cabo. 

Rusia genera el 16% de los fertilizantes a nivel mundial, para más inri sobre todo el nitrógeno, que es el más importante y que más se usa. El Ministerio de Comercio ruso está presionando a los grandes productores para que no exporten sus productos y ahogarnos. Pero es que ni siquiera es necesario. Con la suspensión del Swift, no se puede operar con dichas empresas y el abono no está llegando. Fábricas como Fertiberia cerraron en Huelva en otoño por la situación mundial, y aún no había llegado lo de la semana pasada. 

Tengo un amigo con una empresa que factura 15 millones de euros en productos fitosanitarios, que está acojonado. Dice que tiene un problema con los pagos, que puede llevarse por delante el negocio. Normalmente la gente pide el producto, y lo deja a deber para pagarlo a fin de campaña con la producción, pero es que esta vez no hay producción. Y la tabla de salvación suele ser la PAC, en otoño siguiente, y nos la van a bajar entre un 35% y un 50%. No le van a pagar. Está intentando cobrar a tres meses pero dice que ya hay impagos que no se van a revertir. 

Y no es solo el sector agrícola. Este aún está hasta bien. El ganadero es un zombie, y el lácteo, otro. 

El primero de ellos está afectado por la escasez de lluvia, que no ha generado el pasto para el ganado. Las reses están esqueléticas, cuando no muertas. Y el corte de la llegada de maíz y trigo de Ucrania (Que es el que se usaba para alimentación animal, pues es una porquería) ha reducido las existencias de pienso al mínimo, amenazando con una escasez que le daría la puntilla al sector. A cuánto se va a poner la carne en estas condiciones? Va a haber para todos?

Respecto al segundo sector, hablaba esta semana con un productor de leche de cabra, que tiene 1.500 en Badajoz. Comenta que el precio es fantástico, que se lo han subido un 15% desde inicio de campaña, pero que va a tener que cerrar. Cerrar. Por el pienso. Ha subido un 200%, y si le suben su producto un 15% y sus insumos un 200%, a ver cómo cuadra números. “No hace falta ser doctor en economía como el que vive en la Moncloa para saber que me voy a ir al carajo”. Palabras textuales. Su preocupación ahora no es tener que cerrar, sino cómo vender. Porque nadie quiere comprarle. 

Y mientras, el aluminio con un 100% de subida ya en otoño de 2021, el plástico con otro 100%, el contenedor en 14.500 USD (Antes de pandemia en 3.000), el gasoil en máximos histórico,…. Todo esto afecta sobremanera al sector primario, pues influye en precios de instalaciones, labores,…

Le preguntaba a un jefe de Migasa ayer tarde, que me lo encontré tomando una cerveza (Veréis cuando se ponga a 3 euros la lata), que qué pasaba con sus hectáreas en Ucrania (Compraron muchas hace 15 años cuando Cargil cerró en España y se fue a Rusia). Dice que no tiene ni idea. Que llevan una semana llamando al encargado y allí no hay señal. “Vamos a llamar!”. Agarra el móvil, marca,… y de repente no suena nada… empieza a ponerse nervioso y a avisar al que tenía al lado… y entonces “el móvil al que llama está apagado o fuera de cobertura”. 

“Su puta madre. Así llevamos una semana. Están las tierras a 50 klms del Dnieper y desde el segundo día de invasión no sabemos nada. Y los de alrededor igual. Nos han dicho las navieras que nos olvidemos de sacar nada de allí desde que se hundió el barco estonio hace tres días en el Mar Negro. Que ellos no piensan ir aunque haya una siembra normal, que no la va a haber”. 

Así está el percal, señores. Métanlo todo en una coctelera y denle en sorbito, a ver qué tal sabe. Que igual es lo último fuerte que beben en unos meses. 

Hasta hace dos años esta época era la antesala de la clave del año. El agua en primavera es vital para los cultivos de invierno, así como para la siembra de los demás. Para colmo, se emite a finales de marzo (Este año es el 31) el informe del departamento de agricultura americano (USDA), donde se elabora una memoria con las perspectivas de plantación allí, que determina en un 95% el precio de los cultivos a nivel mundial salvo catástrofes (Normalmente climáticas). Todo esto este año no vale para nada. Llueva o no, ya es tarde. Suban o no los precios, ya dan igual porque no van a haber cultivos. 

Todo esto no quiere decir que vayamos a comer un día de cada tres ahora, sino que se acabó el chiringuito tal como estaba montado. Ahora compraremos el pan que nos haga falta, nada de “un euro, cuatro vienas”. Ahora miraremos con lupa la comida a comprar, comer carne será un lujo (Visionaria la mongola del vídeo de “todos veganos”), y no sobrará nada en la mesa. Es como el tema de los viajes: Viajarán fuera los ricos.

Porque esto ha venido para quedarse. Nuestro país es deficitario en producción de alimentos básicos (A excepción de la huerta murciana) por un abandono progresivo de las administración hacia el campo, un acomodo excesivo del agricultor y una falta de ambición por ambas partes de modernización del sector que paliara el déficit crónico de agua. 

Y ahora lo vamos a pagar TODOS.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (6 Mar 2022)

He leído hilos suyos, y tiene toda la razón del mundo. 
Lleva meses advirtiendo
Lo curioso del tema, lo cual me reconforta
Es que la sociedad española, se ha volcado para donar alimentos, comida, etc al pueblo ucraniano
Pero lo que no me reconforta, sino que me preocupa
Es que parece que nadie es consciente de la ruina económica que se nos viene encima
Y que es probable que en no mucho tiempo, gente que ahora está donando, estará pidiendo para poder sobrevivir
Espero de verdad que como casi siempre, la cosa sea menos de lo que estamos pintando aqui


----------



## Albtd43 (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Este fascista machirulo opresor votante de VOX lo explica mejor que nadie.


----------



## subvencionados (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Qué tipo de fitosanitarios necesitas?.


----------



## Mentefria2 (6 Mar 2022)

Y los zulos? Se seguirán vendiendo a 6.000 euros el metro?


----------



## kabeljau (6 Mar 2022)

Pues, el psicópata lanza un protocolo para las mascotas de los refugiados que vengan de Ucrania.


----------



## jpjp (6 Mar 2022)

Creo que ahora si es aconsejable tener comida para mínimo 1 año al tiempo.
Legumbres arroz etc


----------



## Mentefria2 (6 Mar 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Creo que ahora si es aconsejable tener comida para mínimo 1 año al tiempo.



Yo creo que compensará más pasta para un pasaje al otro lado del charco..


----------



## jpjp (6 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Yo creo que compensará más pasta para un pasaje al otro lado del charco..



Podría ser.


----------



## orbeo (6 Mar 2022)

pues que de puta madre todo oiga


----------



## pocholito (6 Mar 2022)

Urea es orina buscate purin y eso es mejor


----------



## Genofinder (6 Mar 2022)

Habrá que traer mas menas y hacer a Los agricultores unas charlas de género


----------



## Skhu (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Toda la razón del mundo...se puede decir mas alto, pero no mas claro. En Badajoz, por ejemplo, este año no se va plantar arroz debido a la falta de agua y es una de las provincias que mas produce de toda España
Si a lo expuesto le sumamos el alza de los combustibles y de la energía, tenemos la tormenta perfecta.
Y lo peor, es que parece que no le preocupa a nadie o la gente prefiere no enterarse directamente...luego vendrán los lloros


----------



## sivigliano (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Hay producción de invernadero que saldrá adelante con precios más altos y mucha producción almacenada de donde se podrá tirar un tiempo. Y en cuanto las grandes superficies vean que no hay producción subirán precios de compra que harán que sea viable producir. Fuerte inflación, lonchafinismo y reorganización de proveedores nacionales e internacionales. 
En Almería hay agua de sobras con las desaladoras y se seguirá produciendo. Los frutales no necesitan tanto fertilizante y seguirán produciendo al igual que el arroz. La carne subirá y se comerá menos. 
Bajará la producción y el consumo de todos los productos que subirán de precio. De ahí al hambre generalizada hay un trecho. Hay mucha producción almacenada, que no se parte de una situación de desabastecimiento previa sino más bien de sobreproducción. 
Y esta situación durará meses o un año a lo sumo.


----------



## kenny220 (6 Mar 2022)

Pues yo se de agricultores que para abril- mayo van a plantar girasol, y recogerlo, que antes no se hacia


----------



## Chihiro (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Porque esto ha venido para quedarse. Nuestro país es deficitario en producción de alimentos básicos (A excepción de la huerta murciana) por un abandono progresivo de las administración hacia el campo, un acomodo excesivo del agricultor y una falta de ambición por ambas partes de modernización del sector que paliara el déficit crónico de agua.
> 
> Y ahora lo vamos a pagar TODOS.



Sinceramente no tengo ni idea de como está el campo en el resto del España, pero en la huerta murciana hay dos grandes problemas que nos pueden afectar de manera muy directa:

1. Europa "paga" más caros los productos, por lo tanto, es mucho más rentable enviarlos a esos países a pesar del aumento del gasto en transporte. 

2. Los continuos problemas con el trasvase Tajo-Segura y la escasez de lluvias que ya deberían haber llenado los pantanos de riego con vistas a la siembra de Marzo.

A eso puedes sumarle el sobrecoste de fertilizantes, productos fitosanitarios, electricidad y gasoil. Como ejemplo, yo abandoné el cultivo del tomate por el gasto desproporcionado que me suponían los insecticidas de la "tuta".


----------



## PROM (6 Mar 2022)

Eso pienso yo, que será un año duro y se reestructurará todo, se volverá a mirar hacía el campo y se pondran en funcionamiento explotaciones que no eran rentables, el precio hará su magia. Eso pensando que lo de la sequía es puntual, como siempre ha sido.


----------



## Satori (6 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Y esta situación durará meses o un año a lo sumo.



Nunca se sabe, pero muy optimista me parece. Ojalá lleves razón.


----------



## remosinganas (6 Mar 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Creo que ahora si es aconsejable tener comida para mínimo 1 año al tiempo.
> Legumbres arroz etc



Correcto, hay que aprovisionarse por lo menos en los no perecederos.. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bobesponjista (6 Mar 2022)

Veremos las tierras agrícolas más caras que las edificables ? 
Ahí ya el acabose


----------



## bambum (6 Mar 2022)

Gracias de nuevo por la información que aportas.

Aquí muchos ya no es que no entiendan de economía. Es que directamente no entienden de que va la vida.


----------



## Miomio (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Supongo que en los 60-70-80 e incluso 90 apenas habría importaciones y más se tomaba uno su pan, su galletas, sus fosquitos y sus croissants (estos últimos es verdad que más en ocasiones que no de diario), sus filetes de bichos alimentados con sus buenos piensos y todo lo demás a precio posiblemente más caro que trayendo materia prima foránea pero tampoco increíblemente desajustado. 

Así que quizás un efecto positivo que podría tener este tema será el volver a producciones más locales y redimensionar la globalización que, en momentos como este, muestra más a las claras sus desventajas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Mar 2022)

El cereal desde luego este año viene mal, no ha llovido apenas nada, la cosecha va a ser de las pobres. Precisamente el producto que va a dejar de venir de Europa por la guerra. Mal asunto.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (6 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Hay producción de invernadero que saldrá adelante con precios más altos y mucha producción almacenada de donde se podrá tirar un tiempo. Y en cuanto las grandes superficies vean que no hay producción subirán precios de compra que harán que sea viable producir. Fuerte inflación, lonchafinismo y reorganización de proveedores nacionales e internacionales.
> En Almería hay agua de sobras con las desaladoras y se seguirá produciendo. Los frutales no necesitan tanto fertilizante y seguirán produciendo al igual que el arroz. La carne subirá y se comerá menos.
> Bajará la producción y el consumo de todos los productos que subirán de precio. De ahí al hambre generalizada hay un trecho. Hay mucha producción almacenada, que no se parte de una situación de desabastecimiento previa sino más bien de sobreproducción.
> Y esta situación durará meses o un año a lo sumo.



Sí pero fíjate que citas hortalizas y frutas , lo que la sequía está haciendo polvo es a cereales ( Ucrania era el plan B) , girasol ( Ucrania de nuevo plan B ) y leguminosas.
No habrá hambre , pero sí aprietos porque los cereales son también la base para los piensos y eso afecta a la producción porcina.

En fin , tantos años de ecologetismo , de no elaborar un plan hidrológico , de putear a sectores que te garantizan alimentación y no dependencia de terceros , es lo que tiene. A disfrutar de lo votado.


----------



## sirpask (6 Mar 2022)

El Plan E de Zapatero fue clave para poder hacer buenas canalizaciones e infraestructuras hidricas en todo el campo Español. Pero se gastó en hacer rotondas de mierda.

¿Veremos nacionalizaciones de empresas agricolas y corralito de productos del sector primario?

Yo creo que si.

Por cierto, ¿que tal las cosechas por America este año? No se por que me da que los EEUU se van a forrar con todo este conflicto.


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Mar 2022)

No sé donde están ahora los retrasados de los CMs que metían miedo hace unas semanas, llenando el foro de basura sin parar y haciéndole el trabajo sucio a los massmedia

que si se iban a liar a nukes, que si es la 3' guerra mundial

Miedoooooo, buuuuuuu

Yo decía que eso no va a ocurrir, que lo que hay que mirar es por la economía, que por ahí es por donde nos van a reventar, y naaaaaa, todos seguían con gilipolladas

Ahí lo teneis, sinvergüenzas, a ver si estamos en lo que tenemos que estar y vamos viendo lo importante

PD:Buen hilo


----------



## George Orwell (6 Mar 2022)

He oído esto mismo de un amigo que conoce de primera mano este tema. Ya me ha advertido que el trigo y la cebada de este año de Madrid hacia el Sur está completamente perdido y en Castilla se va a perder en cuestión de pocas semanas. No ha llovido. Lo que mi amigo no ha sabido percibir es la importancia crucial que tiene en este asunto el hecho de que Ucrania y Rusia este año no van a exportar...

Gasolina, gas y ahora comida. Vamos a comer socialismo.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> He leído hilos suyos, y tiene toda la razón del mundo.
> Lleva meses advirtiendo
> Lo curioso del tema, lo cual me reconforta
> Es que la sociedad española, se ha volcado para donar alimentos, comida, etc al pueblo ucraniano
> ...



Los de fuera no van a pasar hambre.
Aquí hay autóctonos que en el 2008 lo pasaron mal y seguían entrando inmis y tenian ayudas ONGs Cáritas
Una vecina mía fue a pedir ayuda con 2 hijos y la asistenta social le dijo que pidiera a su familia y que al menos tenia piso solo dieron le las sobras de las moras.
Iba a la iglesia veía como moras con coches de alta gama pedían comida.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (6 Mar 2022)

Se baja el smi a 150 como el de ucra y subimos


----------



## Ufo (6 Mar 2022)

Todo mentira, me ha dicho la BBC que si llegan a faltar cosas lo sustituiremos con democracia y libertad y el que no le guste... PRORUSO!!









Piden frenar las exportaciones españolas de trigo ante el miedo a que se dispare su cotización por la demanda de los fabricantes de piensos | Agroinformacion







agroinformacion.com


----------



## Charlatan (6 Mar 2022)

pero si joseandres dice que somos el pais mas rico del mundo.........
ser cocinero con carnet ayuda.....









España es 'el país más rico del mundo': el chef José Andrés te explica por qué en esta emotiva campaña


El Ministerio de Agricultura ha lanzado una campaña en la que participa el chef José Andrés para promocionar los productos de España. Puedas verla en el vídeo que acompaña estas líneas.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2022)

No pasa nada por comer menos cereales y aceite, dieta de gordos.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (6 Mar 2022)

Repito , hortalizas bien.

Lo jodido está en cereales y aceite , que los olivos también darán una cosecha pobre como no llueva.

Años y años para entender que pasamos por sequías y que es necesario invertir en planes hidrológicos , si no se riega , no hay cosecha.

En fin , mucha ecología , gasolina a dos euros litro , kilo de arroz a 4.50. Nos vamos a reír de Garzón criticando la producción de las granjas a precio contenido cuando un kilo de lomo de cerdo se pague a precio de centollo.


----------



## Serbal-14 (6 Mar 2022)

Pues la autovía Asturias-Madrid totalmente verde en todos los tramos y con todo cultivado.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (6 Mar 2022)

Grandisimo hilo 


No tiene precio 

Gracias a @Kiral


----------



## jpjp (6 Mar 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Repito , hortalizas bien.
> 
> Lo jodido está en cereales y aceite , que los olivos también darán una cosecha pobre como no llueva.
> 
> ...



Todo el norte de españa tendría que ser estudiado y hacer todas las obras necesarias para aprovechar el agua hasta la ultima gota, después de eso si que habría que unir las cuentas para ayudar a los compatriotas del sur, pero lo primero es aprovechar el agua en el norte hasta la ultima gota.

Pero claro lo que pasa es que primero se pide el trasvase y despues de 100 años si eso ya se harán las obras necesarias en el norte.
Es que además con eso primero tendríamos hidraulica que abarataria el coste de la energia, tendríamos mas agua almacenada y con eso se podría ser solidario con el sur de españa y las huertas importantes.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (6 Mar 2022)

No sólo eso , el Ebro no permitían los nacionalistas catalanes que se aprovechase en su curso por Aragón , eso sí , los embalses para regadío en Lérida y Tarragona es algo súper ecológico. Mirad la cantidad de hectáreas de regadío que se han implantado desde el NO al plan hidrológico nacional en Las Garrigas , Segarra y varias comarcas catalanas.









Promoción para el riego de otras 1.000 hectáreas en Les Garrigues


De Castelldans, L'Albagés y El Cogul




www.segre.com





El Segre es afluente del Ebro , decían que disminuir el caudal del Ebro en la desembocadura era mortal para el Delta del Ebro , por eso no permitieron el plan hidrológico nacional. Sin embargo , si le comes caudal represando afluentes del Ebro y el agua riega tierras de Lérida , el Delta ni se entera.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Mar 2022)

qué más da??

y lo chulísimo que es todo??


----------



## César92 (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Nuestro país es deficitario en producción de alimentos básicos (A excepción de la huerta murciana) por un abandono progresivo de las administración hacia el campo, un acomodo excesivo del agricultor y una falta de ambición por ambas partes de modernización del sector que paliara el déficit crónico de agua.



Buen análisis, pero no olvides que los políticos españoles es lo que querían, la destrucción del sector agropecuario español. No hay dejadez, dejadez sería dejar hacer al agrónomo o ganadero lo que vea oportuno, aquí se ha intervenido para destruir el campo.

Vamos a comernos las placas solares y los molinos esos.


----------



## jpjp (6 Mar 2022)

Están destruyendo españa la que tanto costo a Franco levantar.


----------



## Chihiro (6 Mar 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Todo el norte de españa tendría que ser estudiado y hacer todas las obras necesarias para aprovechar el agua hasta la ultima gota, después de eso si que habría que unir las cuentas para ayudar a los compatriotas del sur, pero lo primero es aprovechar el agua en el norte hasta la ultima gota.
> 
> Pero claro lo que pasa es que primero se pide el trasvase y despues de 100 años si eso ya se harán las obras necesarias en el norte.
> Es que además con eso primero tendríamos hidraulica que abarataria el coste de la energia, tendríamos mas agua almacenada y con eso se podría ser solidario con el sur de españa y las huertas importantes.



El gran problema que tenemos en este país con el tema del agua es "únicamente" político. Demasiadas taifas mirándose el ombligo en lugar de establecer y priorizar un plan hídrico nacional. Con nuestros climas, podríamos ser una potencia mundial en producción agrícola, pero es mejor pelearse con el gobierno de la taifa de al lado porque es de otro partido político.


----------



## César92 (6 Mar 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Veremos nacionalizaciones de empresas agricolas y corralito de productos del sector primario?



Si se procede a la nacionalización de empresas agrícolas y ganaderas la producción pasará de X a X-70%, los políticos meterán a sus colegas ahí y no habrá más que sindicalismo de chichinabo, ecologismo, perspectiva de género y mariconismo. Vamos, de todo menos producir.


----------



## Rustin_Cohle (6 Mar 2022)

Cuando en burbuja ves a gente haciendo predicciones y rezando para que no se cumplan sabes que el guano ya ha llegado...


----------



## sebboh (6 Mar 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El Plan E de Zapatero fue clave para poder hacer buenas canalizaciones e infraestructuras hidricas en todo el campo Español. Pero se gastó en hacer rotondas de mierda.
> 
> ¿Veremos nacionalizaciones de empresas agricolas y corralito de productos del sector primario?
> 
> ...



Pero si nada más llegar se cargó el plan hidrológico (trasvase Ebro entre otras) para poner desalinizadoras que no se usan xd


----------



## Fra Diavolo (6 Mar 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Qué tipo de fitosanitarios necesitas?.



Fungicidas, herbicidas, insecticidas.

En cereal la presencia de alguna mala hierba difícil de controlar te puede mermar la producción una barbaridad.

El problema, que se comentaba en otro hilo, es que todo esto ha venido de golpe. No tiene nada que ver con los rusos.

Septiembre-octubre ya avisaban de subidas bestiales de todo. Que si el transporte de China, que si no hay de nada.....y las empresas de fitosanitarios se dedicaron a acumular stock para el año siguiente.

Fertilizantes, por ej, se de alguna cooperativa que compró casi para hacer frente a toda la campaña siguiente.

El problema es que ahora te viene una subida bestial de la energía, no se sabe la razón. Hablas con trabajadores de Iberdrola y te dicen que están ganando más pasta que nunca en la vida (Iberdrola, no ellos).

Y fondos de inversión metiendo mano en empresas hortofrutícolas.


No soy de conspiraciones, pero parece que alguien moviendo los hilos pretende monopolizar la alimentación. Porque me huelo que el abandono del campo irá seguido de algún fondo comprando parcelas en masa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Mar 2022)

es increible todo esto del globalismo


España podría autoabastecerse por si misma. Hablo del sector alimentario. España no tendría porque pasar hambre.


----------



## Menchi (6 Mar 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> *A eso puedes sumarle el sobrecoste de fertilizantes, productos fitosanitarios, electricidad y gasoil. Como ejemplo, yo abandoné el cultivo del tomate por el gasto desproporcionado que me suponían los insecticidas de la "tuta".*



Veo que sabes de lo que hablas.

Llevo observando desde hace años el aumento de los gastos para conseguir sacar adelante cualquier hortaliza. Tomates, habichuelas, pimientos... todos han aumentado muchísimo los gastos para conseguir el producto. La de plagas que ahora no se pueden tratar con productos más eficaces han sido sustituidas por métodos que permiten no echarle tantos venenos pero son MUCHO más caros y menos eficaces.

Si a la hora de vender el agricultor no puede pagar los gastos o ve que los gastos le comen todo el beneficio, es normal que deje de parecerle rentable el plantar. 

Y esto lleva pasando años. Muchos años. No es de cuando comenzó la pandemia.


----------



## Boaz (6 Mar 2022)

pues a comer gusanos


----------



## kenny220 (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...





Por lo pronto las granjas intensivas va a cerrar en cuanto vendan a los últimos animales, con la escasez y precios prohibitivos del grano adiós a la carne barata.

Asi que lo que dijo el ministro Garzón se va a cumplir a rajatabla, fue el que empezó a mover la ventana de overton, la política exterior de la OTAN bendecida por este gobierno asesino y por los mamarrachos de Vox lo ha hecho posible, la casta política trabajando en cuadrilla.


----------



## Saludable-13 (6 Mar 2022)

Con dejar de producir cereales para el ganado nos sobra para alimentación humana









China almacena alimentos a niveles históricamente altos, ¿ESTÁ CREANDO UNA HAMBRUNA GLOBAL? - UNIVERSO BÍBLICO TELEVISIÓN


China está almacenando alimentos a niveles históricamente altos y ahora tiene más…




unbc.news


----------



## Baubens2 (6 Mar 2022)

Plantar patatas es sencillo


----------



## Lemavos (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Cómo va el Mercedes?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Mar 2022)

Se acerca la HAMBRUNA ROJA de la que he venido avisando finalmente.

DISFRUTESE


----------



## Ufo (6 Mar 2022)

__





Piden frenar las exportaciones españolas de trigo ante el miedo a que se dispare su cotización por la demanda de los fabricantes de piensos | Agroinformacion







agroinformacion.com


----------



## Dr.Nick (6 Mar 2022)

Me jode pero hay que darle la razón a la loca vegana. La mayoría de los cereales van a la producción de carne (sobretodo la roja). Los ricos seguirán comiendo carne y los pobres tendremos que racionar hasta el pan.


----------



## sebboh (6 Mar 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> No soy de conspiraciones, pero parece que alguien moviendo los hilos pretende monopolizar la alimentación. Porque me huelo que el abandono del campo irá seguido de algún fondo comprando parcelas en masa.



Es uno que siempre recomiendo ver (a pesar de que sea de USA habla de la situación global en general)





En youtube le suelen tirar algunos videos (los tiene resubidos a odysee salvo los que perdió al no esperarse la censura)


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Mar 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Con dejar de producir cereales para el ganado nos sobra para alimentación humana
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eso, y el ganando como un poco mierda   


con los pastos superfrescos y frondosos que hay en este pais...


----------



## magnificent (6 Mar 2022)

En el extranjero cada vez menos gente compra productos hezpañoles porque tienen la misma calidad medio-baja que productos que vienen de sudamerica o Marruecos y son más caros, si quieren comprar calidad compran productos italianos (con un brutal marketing, pero claro, allí defienden lo suyo no como en Hezpaña que sus Garzones van a la prensa extranjera a decir que lo que venden es una basura)

La gente compra verduras y hortalizas de Marruecos, aceite de oliva de Italia y vinos de Chile y Argetina

Y si tienen el mismo precio el extranjero siempre prefiere productos italianos

Dadle las gracias a Fraudez por incentivar el acuerdo Mercosur también jajajajaja


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Mar 2022)

El campo ya venía muy tocado desde el inicio de la pandemia, con restricciones estúpidas que arruinaron a muchos productores. Después vinieron las normativas sobre bienestar animal, los aumentos de impuestos y salario mínimo y la propaganda de la destructiva Agenda 2030 contra la carne y ciertos cultivos. La guerra de Ucrania no hará más que darle la puntilla a un sector que han DESTRUIDO las normas estúpidas de la UE y el gobierno social-comunista.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 971205



EXPROPIESE Y DESELE A LOS TRABAJADORES


----------



## chocolate (6 Mar 2022)

Pues comeremos bichos... oh wait!!


----------



## Soy forero (6 Mar 2022)

Queda algún sector por joder en este país salvo el público?


----------



## Chihiro (6 Mar 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Veo que sabes de lo que hablas.
> 
> Llevo observando desde hace años el aumento de los gastos para conseguir sacar adelante cualquier hortaliza. Tomates, habichuelas, pimientos... todos han aumentado muchísimo los gastos para conseguir el producto. La de plagas que ahora no se pueden tratar con productos más eficaces han sido sustituidas por métodos que permiten no echarle tantos venenos pero son MUCHO más caros y menos eficaces.
> 
> ...



El pequeño y mediano agricultor está condenado desde hace ya bastantes años, aunque alguno se empeña en resistir. Los grandes productores aguantan por dos factores clave:

1. Disponen de más adaptación tecnológica que a la larga reduce los gastos
2. Gran parte de su producción la envían al extranjero con un margen mayor.

Con respecto a los productos fitosanitarios, tal y como dices, han prohibido los de mayor acción provocando que los productos que quedan en el mercado son mucho más caros y al mismo tiempo menos efectivos. 
La puntilla la están dando los fertilizantes que han duplicado los precios en estos dos años.


----------



## Concursante (6 Mar 2022)

El futuro de Europa ya está casi practicamente escrito:









BlackRock advierte sobre Europa: políticos disruptivos, secesionismo... y guerra


El mayor fondo del mundo, accionista relevante de las grandes compañías del Ibex, advierte en un duro informe sobre los riesgos crecientes de invertir en el Viejo Continente




www.vozpopuli.com





*"El fondo advierte sobre el riesgo de impago de la deuda pública en países como España, Francia, Portugal, Grecia o Irlanda"

"La política de los países de la UE ha sido impredecible y sujeta a la influencia de ideologías y grupos políticos disruptivos"*

*Profecía** autocumplida de los amos de Blackrock*


----------



## Lionelhut (6 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Y los zulos? Se seguirán vendiendo a 6.000 euros el metro?



tu veras, siempre hay fondos buitre esperando rentabilizar la inversion poniendo los alquileres a 1500 euros por 50m2 o retrasados mentales con nominas de 3k comprando esos mismos zulos para meter a sus larvas


----------



## notorius.burbujo (6 Mar 2022)

Veras que ricos gusanos vamos a comer. Los comunistas estaran contentos, van a disfrutar de lo lindo.









Bill Gates se convierte en el mayor propietario de tierras agrícolas de EE.UU


Bill Gates es un terrateniente. Sí, también es el cofundador de Microsoft y el cuarto hombre más rico del mundo. Pero si algo le diferencia de los...




www.expansion.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (6 Mar 2022)

Y el autóctono extremeño que dice ?


----------



## anestesia (6 Mar 2022)

Los que advertían sobre las consecuencias del TTIP u el TIPE, no fueron escuchados, ahora vienen las consecuencias. Si ustedes votan a partidos que en la UE votan a favor del TTIP , el TIPE o cualquier otro Tratado Global: las consecuencias son estas, la agricultura-.ganaderia local desaparecera a favor de las macrogranjas. Ya se les advirtio en este foro


----------



## sirpask (6 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Pero si nada más llegar se cargó el plan hidrológico (trasvase Ebro entre otras) para poner desalinizadoras que no se usan xd



Oye, a estos precios en el sector primario las desaladoras no son rentables ponerlas a full?


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Mar 2022)

No se podia saber.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Mar 2022)

que pasa mierdal que no os dan ayuditas de la UE y entonces es mejor no plantar

pues no se planta

ya se comerá arroz chino y maiz panchito en vez de trigo

y los campers españordos a comer pollas


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Mar 2022)

que pasa mierdal que no os dan ayuditas de la UE y entonces es mejor no plantar

pues no se planta

ya se comerá arroz chino y maiz panchito en vez de trigo


----------



## Kantabron (6 Mar 2022)

Cojo sitio y luego me leo el hilo entreo, solo leí el OP, y conoces el sector, total veracidad. Yo soy ganadero lacteo de vacas y lo puedo corroborar. Ahora mismo lo más productivo y modernizado está endeudado hasta las trancas, son totalmente zombies, y los que no tenemos deudas tenemos pendientes procesos de modernizacion que OBVIAMENTE visto el percal no vamos a acometer. Los proveedores están acojonados por la avalancha de impagos (almacenes, plasticos, medicamentos, veterinarios, bancos) y ya están liquidando la empresa muchos ganaderos jóvenes. Y el que se va no vuelve, montar una ganadería de leche es un pastón y además el gato escaldado al agua fría le teme. En la PAC otro rejonazo nos meten este año a los de leche (20-40%) y las leyes medioambientales siguen avanzando y son incumplibles en un sector que está destruyendo capital.

Luego leeré el resto del hilo y veré que más puedo aportar.


----------



## r@in (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor es lo que hace falta para que los consumidores se den cuenta de la importancia de mantener un sector primario fuerte en el que todos se ganen la vida justamente.


----------



## incursor (6 Mar 2022)

Eso es imposible, el gobierno hace cosas chilisimas


----------



## Lanzalosdados (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Solo la cuenca del guadalquivir puede abastecer a toda España. Pero con la sequía que hay estamos MUY jodidos.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Y digo yo sobre la escasez de lluvia. ¿No se podría aumentar el número de desaladoras para mandar agua para el cultivo? ¿Tan caro es el riego por goteo y no sale al final rentable cuadno el agua escasea o es cara? Sobre los fertilizantes entiendo que deberían investigarse nuevas formas de producirlos con menos energía, pero claro eso implicaría amplitud de miras.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Tenemos unas cuantas plantas desaladoras.








Plantas desaladoras en España


La desalinización es un proceso de obtención de agua potable muy frecuente en España. ¿Sabes cuántas plantas desaladoras hay en España?




www.fundacionaquae.org


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pues yo se de agricultores que para abril- mayo van a plantar girasol, y recogerlo, que antes no se hacia



A ver si cunde el ejemplo.


----------



## JoseDa (6 Mar 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Buen análisis, pero no olvides que los políticos españoles es lo que querían, la destrucción del sector agropecuario español. No hay dejadez, dejadez sería dejar hacer al agrónomo o ganadero lo que vea oportuno, aquí se ha intervenido para destruir el campo.
> 
> Vamos a comernos las placas solares y los molinos esos.



Ese es el plan del R78 que ha sido y es todavía acabar con la economía española de todos los sectores. El primario es ya casi lo único que nos quedaba. En los 80 y 90 arrasaron la industria y ahora con la excusa del coronacirco han dado la puntilla al turismo y al sector de ocio (servicios) y ahora van a por lo que queda.

Que no decir del potencial del sector de las RRNN que implementado de una forma racional nos permitiría un autoconsumo total. Lo que han hecho hasta ahora es poner contínuos palos en las ruedas. Sigue sin haber un plan estrategico aunque ahora se les llena la boca con eslóganes ridículos.

El que todavía dude que el PPSOE es el enemigo en casa es que tiene el cerebro poco hecho... Y Vox aunque sean un partido medio fake y que según algunos vienen a cambiar las cosas nunca dejarán que toque poder.


----------



## subvencionados (6 Mar 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Fungicidas, herbicidas, insecticidas.
> 
> En cereal la presencia de alguna mala hierba difícil de controlar te puede mermar la producción una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



Me han ofrecido fertilizantes de África. Yo no me dedico a los fertilizantes. Si quieres que pregunte, dime las características y la cantidad que necesitarías.


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



el viernes, en el sector aluminio, nos hemos ido para casa con los webs de corbata como se suele decir, estuvimos hablando de subir tarifas que vamos con dos meses de retraso en la subida....sabemos que subiendo solamente lo retrasado, sin contar esta última semana, no vamos a vender una mierda.... 

el caos va a ser brutal


----------



## Knabenschiessen (6 Mar 2022)

Para empezar los 10 millones de parásitos a sus países. Que les den de comer sus gobiernos.

La poca comida que haya para los Españoles de origen.

Hasta la polla en 2010 de ver ancianos rebuscar en los contenedores de basura de un MaxiDia en la zona de Campamento en el sur de Madrid mientras al lado los negros y hermanos cobrisos salían del McDonalds y el KFC del centro comercial gordos y sudando grasa.

Y si esta como parece va a ser mucho peor, hambruna en toda regla en 2-3 años si no llueve o si no acaba la guerra, billete de avión y a sus estercoleros de origen


----------



## kenny220 (6 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A ver si cunde el ejemplo.



La producción agraria esta Cápada para evitar sobreproducción y caídas de precios, a parte de burocracia, ecología, etc.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (6 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y digo yo sobre la escasez de lluvia. ¿No se podría aumentar el número de desaladoras para mandar agua para el cultivo? ¿Tan caro es el riego por goteo y no sale al final rentable cuadno el agua escasea o es cara? Sobre los fertilizantes entiendo que deberían investigarse nuevas formas de producirlos con menos energía, pero claro eso implicaría amplitud de miras.



El problema es el precio de la energía para desalar. ¿ Gastarías 10K en energía para desalar agua en unas hectáreas que rinden 10K a cosecha recogida?
Desalar sale rentable en cultivos que se venden a mayor precio , hortalizas que en invierno surten a Alemania y Dinamarca , aguacates o agua para hoteles en Canarias. Desalar para reagar cebada o girasol es antieconómico.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Para empezar los 10 millones de parásitos a sus países. Que les den de comer sus gobiernos.
> 
> La poca comida que haya para los Españoles de origen.
> 
> ...



Simplemente, empezando a echar gente ilegal ya se ganaría bastante, pero no, no hay que ser rasssssiiiiiiiisssssssstttttaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> El problema es el precio de la energía para desalar. ¿ Gastarías 10K en energía para desalar agua en unas hectáreas que rinden 10K a cosecha recogida?
> Desalar sale rentable en cultivos que se venden a mayor precio , hortalizas que en invierno surten a Alemania y Dinamarca , aguacates o agua para hoteles en Canarias. Desalar para reagar cebada o girasol es antieconómico.



¿Y ese agua con riego por goteo no salría rentable después de varias cosechas?


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> La producción agraria esta Cápada para evitar sobreproducción y caídas de precios, a parte de burocracia, ecología, etc.



Así nos va, luego a importar todo, la mierda de la UE destroza todo a su paso.


----------



## poppom (6 Mar 2022)

JoseDa dijo:


> Ese es el plan del R78 que ha sido y es todavía acabar con la economía española de todos los sectores. El primario es ya casi lo único que nos quedaba. En los 80 y 90 arrasaron la industria y ahora con la excusa del coronacirco han dado la puntilla al turismo y al sector de ocio (servicios) y ahora van a por lo que queda.
> 
> Que no decir del potencial del sector de las RRNN que implementado de una forma racional nos permitiría un autoconsumo total. Lo que han hecho hasta ahora es poner contínuos palos en las ruedas. Sigue sin haber un plan estrategico aunque ahora se les llena la boca con eslóganes ridículos.
> 
> El que todavía dude que el PPSOE es el enemigo en casa es que tiene el cerebro poco hecho... Y Vox aunque sean un partido medio fake y que según algunos vienen a cambiar las cosas nunca dejarán que toque poder.



Vox ha sido creado para apuntalar el R-78. No dejarán que toque poder, pero si lo tocara no harían nada, o como mucho agitar banderitas ucranianas. Si uno analiza sus discursos son más blandos que el PP.

Si apareciese un partido que plantease soluciones realistas, y por tanto, duras, y fuese contrario al NWO, sus líderes serian asesinados, pero no hará falta. Hemos llegado a la oclocracia. El gobierno de la muchedumbre. La gente ha aprendido que a través de su voto obtiene dinero gratis. Es el final, la desmoralización es total.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Kantabron dijo:


> Cojo sitio y luego me leo el hilo entreo, solo leí el OP, y conoces el sector, total veracidad. Yo soy ganadero lacteo de vacas y lo puedo corroborar. Ahora mismo lo más productivo y modernizado está endeudado hasta las trancas, son totalmente zombies, y los que no tenemos deudas tenemos pendientes procesos de modernizacion que OBVIAMENTE visto el percal no vamos a acometer. Los proveedores están acojonados por la avalancha de impagos (almacenes, plasticos, medicamentos, veterinarios, bancos) y ya están liquidando la empresa muchos ganaderos jóvenes. Y el que se va no vuelve, montar una ganadería de leche es un pastón y además el gato escaldado al agua fría le teme. En la PAC otro rejonazo nos meten este año a los de leche (20-40%) y las leyes medioambientales siguen avanzando y son incumplibles en un sector que está destruyendo capital.
> 
> Luego leeré el resto del hilo y veré que más puedo aportar.



¿Las leyes medioambientales son europeas o nacionales?


----------



## Knabenschiessen (6 Mar 2022)

A propósito, y como reflexión de mi mensaje anterior. Con la carestía de los piensos y la subida del precio de las carnes de pollo y ternera, el ir al McDonalds o burriquin o KFC será como ir ahora al asador Donostiarra, y eso que la calidad de la carne de esos tugurios es de ínfima calidad.

Ir a un restaurante estándar va a quedar solo al alcance de los ricos y los paguiteros. Ya se encargará el gobierno de que ningún negroc se quede atrás aunque haya que convertir a la población Española de origen en soylent Green para alimentarlos


----------



## kenny220 (6 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Así nos va, luego a importar todo, la mierda de la UE destroza todo a su paso.



Bueno, con ayuda de los agros.
Aquí todos desde lo de la PAC, uno, dos o hasta tres pisos comprados en la capital, que luego a ver que dicen sembremos este año.


----------



## Spock (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Felson (6 Mar 2022)

Viendo por donde vamos y hacia donde vamos, tal vez deberían plantearse (nunca mejor dicho) plantar amapola y que los señores de la Guerra (los hijos de la descendiente de tal señor del mismo clan que nos gobierna) decidan los destinos de este país. Así, al menos, tendríamos en derecho lo que ya tenemos de hecho.


----------



## blahblahblah (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Por donde yo estoy el secano sin arar, pesticidas, ni nada: sólo el sembrado. La viña aun está siguiendo un curso más normal. Pa vender a coste, reducir el coste y quedarte toda la ayuda. Así la comida más cara, y la gente más miserable. Grande Pedro.


----------



## Felson (6 Mar 2022)

Lo que se hunde es el sector primate... los que están debajo en la jerarquía de los simios que nos gobiernan. El sector primario, también, pero por eso.


----------



## blondrocket (6 Mar 2022)

Pues en Castilla y León está la cosa jodida.
He visto gente regando por estas fechas porque no hay lluvia.
El problema es como no llueva no hay agua en los pantanos y si no hay agua adiós todo.

Hay qu añadir que los niveles de aluminio han aumentado mucho en la tierra y es por los aviones que fumigan para que no llueva.

El año del confinamiento que no hubo vuelos apenas ,en mi zona llovió como nunca y ahora con los aviones volando pues eso poca gota.

Nos centramos en Ucrania ahira mismo pero España esta peor que nunca en todos los sectores


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (6 Mar 2022)

no se tio en murcia están plantando a todo trapo, y lo veo con mis propios ojos.

estoy hasta la polla de escuchar a los putos agricultores quejarse. toda la puta vida igual.
Han recibido mas subvenciones que nadie de la PAC y se siguen quejando. Tienen a los trabajadores mas precarios del país y se siguen quejando.

Destrozan el mar y la tierra con impunidad abosoluta arrojando las salmueras sin tratar donde les sale de los cojones y roban agua de los pozos.
Ahora quieren ayuda de quien?


----------



## midelburgo (6 Mar 2022)

La UE tiene los meses contados.
Pensad en el rapiñeo que ocurrió hace 2 años con las mascarillas, pero ahora con comida.
España tenía 10 minolles de habitantes en 1800. 20 en 1900. Sin fertilizantes ese es el límite que puede mantener este país. Quizás algo más gracias a los pantanos de primo de Rivera y Franco. Pero pasando a recolección animal cuando el gasoil se vuelva imposible.


----------



## estertores (6 Mar 2022)

Van a usar el hambre como herramienta de control, toda la comida que podamos almacenar será poca.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Mar 2022)

el hundimiento del sector primario no se hunde por la guerra. Se lleva hundiendo desde que España entró en la U.E


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Mar 2022)

Sin abono, sin agua, sin gasoil, sin pienso-----> sin cosecha = AÑO DEL HAMBRE


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Mar 2022)

*Cantabria baja por primera vez en la historia de las 1.000 explotaciones lácteas*



Los datos no engañan y la evolución del sector primario en Cantabria es dramática. *En los años 90 la región contaba con 10.000 granjas lecheras. 30 años después han desaparecido el 90%*. El último dato oficial dado por la consejería de ganadería en octubre era de 1.014 explotaciones activas. 

*
BRUTAL










Cantabria baja por primera vez en la historia de las 1.000 explotaciones lácteas


El secretario general de UGAM-COAG Gaspar Anabitarte denuncia en Herrera en Cope la crisis del sector y la "subida salvaje" de los costes de producción...




www.cope.es




*


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (6 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y ese agua con riego por goteo no salría rentable después de varias cosechas?





la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y ese agua con riego por goteo no salría rentable después de varias cosechas?



No lo creo.
No soy experto pero sí tengo familia con cultivos que riegan por goteo. La instalación de esos riegos sale cara , sólo te vale si el producto ( en el caso de mis primos , son almendras) se vende a buen precio.
Instalaciones para regar cebada , ya son caras con agua de pantano , no te digo si riegas con agua desalada que ha costado un dineral sólo en energía.


----------



## DarkNight (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



En el sur sera donde no llueve. En el norte de España no para de llover. Dile a Sánchez que deje de fumigar el sur con su mierda de aviones para justificar su fake climático


----------



## Felson (6 Mar 2022)

Hombre, no hambre. Es cierto que ambos se escriben con una vocal, pero esa vocal es una "o". El hambre es una cosa que se pasa con comer o engullir alimento que provea de calorías y proteínas capaces de participar en la pervivencia de una entidad viva. El hombre, con mayúsculas, es una cosa que también se pasará si seguimos actuando como nos dicen que tenemos que actuar. Me refiero a el hombre, género... el otro también pasará si seguimos así y, entonces, no habrá ni hombres ni mujeres, de ningún género, condición, conceptualización, estrategia o condominio de acción política o social. Hay cosas que la naturaleza segrega antes de que los que piensan en la naturaleza puedan entender por qué serán segregados de esta vida. Así es este universo cabrón, naturaleza cabrona o Dios cabrón... según creencias. Eso sí, todos ellos, son unos cabrones, visto lo visto.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (6 Mar 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Este fascista machirulo opresor votante de VOX lo explica mejor que nadie.



Cojonudo el murciano.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Mar 2022)

Hambre en el granero de Europa...cosas veredes Sancho...y todo xk no paran de Chemtralizar estos hdpta...y destruir las nubes de lluvia


----------



## TORREVIEJO (6 Mar 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> No sé donde están ahora los retrasados de los CMs que metían miedo hace unas semanas, llenando el foro de basura sin parar y haciéndole el trabajo sucio a los massmedia
> 
> que si se iban a liar a nukes, que si es la 3' guerra mundial
> 
> ...



Peor que la posguerra no será


----------



## cnk57 (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...




Depender de los demás es lo que tiene.

Pero esto se puede revertir: dicho en una frase: la España vacía se va volver a llenar mucho antes que tengamos que comer piedras del río.

Ancha es Castilla.


----------



## sada (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Estos post son oro molido


----------



## Marco Porcio (6 Mar 2022)

Buen hilo. Aporto el dato de que nuestros queridos vecinos del sur sufren una sequía quizás peor que la nuestra, están en la remierda en tema agua y cultivos este año.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (6 Mar 2022)

Vamos a morir? No nos mató el cobizzz y no nos matará el hambre.
El Falconeti y la rata chepuda velan por nosotros.


----------



## juanfer (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



A todo lo anterior hay que añadir el precio de la luz para subir agua de los pozos.


----------



## spica22 (6 Mar 2022)

Muchos países hicieron crecer su población gracias a los fertilizantes y agricultura intensiva, ahora serán reducidos, volverán a la normalidad. 
No sólo España, que tiene muchos inmigrantes, otros como México cuya población nativa se multiplicaron x 15 desde mediados del siglo 19, África, Egipto, India, etc. 
Incluso Brasil que es el país que más usa fertilizantes del mundo. 
Leí en un libro de un geógrafo que analiza a los aztecas, sobre su hambre de carne y sobre Australia también de la fragilidad de su ambiente. En resumen muy pocos países pueden sostener un gran número de habitantes el decía que EEUU y la cuenca del plata. Solo a esos le veía futuro en América. De hecho el quería mudarse a Australia hasta que la analizó y desistió. Lo mismo canada, de hecho aconsejaba desistir de esos países.


----------



## spica22 (6 Mar 2022)

*Siglo 20


----------



## Gago (6 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Pero si nada más llegar se cargó el plan hidrológico (trasvase Ebro entre otras) para poner desalinizadoras que no se usan xd



Además estaba financiado por la ue.


----------



## sebboh (6 Mar 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Oye, a estos precios en el sector primario las desaladoras no son rentables ponerlas a full?



las desaladoras sólo son rentables si te sobra energía. Las de aqui se han hecho para sacar tajada
2017








Sin energía, agua muy cara... El desastre millonario de las desaladoras valencianas


En plena crisis de recursos hídricos en España, la Comunidad Valenciana tiene cuatro plantas desaladoras paradas y otra a medio gas. Costaron decenas de millones de euros




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (6 Mar 2022)

Este hilo es oro puro y el OP un puto crack. De entre toda la morralla que abunda por aquí, hilos así hacen que merezca la pena el foro.


----------



## pepinox (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Y ahora lo vamos a pagar TODOS.



Pues ya era hora, joder.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Pues ya era hora, joder.



Hombre pepinox que tal estas jajaa?.
Cuanto tiempo sin verte por aquí.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> las desaladoras sólo son rentables si te sobra energía. Las de aqui se han hecho para sacar tajada
> 2017
> 
> 
> ...



Intentar otras fuentes de energía para desalar, no sé. Y aunque sea más cara, mejor agua cara que nada.


----------



## OCALO (6 Mar 2022)

No pasa nada.
Seguirán votando PPSOEMOS y fuera.


Las manifas, ya si eso dentro de año y medio.


----------



## pepinox (6 Mar 2022)

OCALO dijo:


> Las manifas, ya si eso dentro de año y medio.



La cosa está pasando ya de castaño a oscuro, y cuando gobierne la derecha, los políticos nos van a oír y se van a enterar de lo que vale un peine.


----------



## sada (6 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Hay producción de invernadero que saldrá adelante con precios más altos y mucha producción almacenada de donde se podrá tirar un tiempo. Y en cuanto las grandes superficies vean que no hay producción subirán precios de compra que harán que sea viable producir. Fuerte inflación, lonchafinismo y reorganización de proveedores nacionales e internacionales.
> En Almería hay agua de sobras con las desaladoras y se seguirá produciendo. Los frutales no necesitan tanto fertilizante y seguirán produciendo al igual que el arroz. La carne subirá y se comerá menos.
> Bajará la producción y el consumo de todos los productos que subirán de precio. De ahí al hambre generalizada hay un trecho. Hay mucha producción almacenada, que no se parte de una situación de desabastecimiento previa sino más bien de sobreproducción.
> Y esta situación durará meses o un año a lo sumo.



Bueno en Galicia hay terreno y agua y muchas fincas que nadie las trabaja y no solo de minifundio sino también de concentración parcelaria. 
por otro lado es una comunidad que tiene carne; carne de cerdo en muchas casas y en muchas otras carne de vacuno.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Hay producción de invernadero que saldrá adelante con precios más altos y mucha producción almacenada de donde se podrá tirar un tiempo. Y en cuanto las grandes superficies vean que no hay producción subirán precios de compra que harán que sea viable producir. Fuerte inflación, lonchafinismo y reorganización de proveedores nacionales e internacionales.
> En Almería hay agua de sobras con las desaladoras y se seguirá produciendo. Los frutales no necesitan tanto fertilizante y seguirán produciendo al igual que el arroz. La carne subirá y se comerá menos.
> Bajará la producción y el consumo de todos los productos que subirán de precio. De ahí al hambre generalizada hay un trecho. Hay mucha producción almacenada, que no se parte de una situación de desabastecimiento previa sino más bien de sobreproducción.
> Y esta situación durará meses o un año a lo sumo.



Si en ciertos productos suben, y además la importación por la baja del euro es más cara, puede que cada vez se más interesante para los agricultores aumentar superficie cultivada y producir más.

Idealmente veremos las naranjas valencias otra vez en los estantes de las grandes superficies.


----------



## sebboh (6 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Bueno en Galicia hay terreno y agua y muchas fincas que nadie las trabaja y no solo de minifundio sino también de concentración parcelaria.
> por otro lado es una comunidad que tiene carne; carne de cerdo en muchas casas y en muchas otras carne de vacuno.



los ganaderos que conozco están con el agua al cuello, salvo que hables para autoconsumo que ahi no digo nada.


----------



## SEVEN (6 Mar 2022)

Si España hubiera tenido dirigentes realmente válidos y honrados, con visión a largo plazo, hubieran implementado planes estratégicos de industrialización, energía y autosuficiencia alimentaria, pero el R78 está a otras cosas: cambiar la política de adoctrinamiento, digo educativa, cada legislatura; incrementar sin reparo y exponencialmente el gasto público; enfrentar los territorios; globalismo y pérdida de derechos individuales; agenda NWO; etc....

La gente calla y otorga. El espíritu libre y crítico es individual. No hay contestación. Todo es terrorismo. El pueblo ha renunciado a su soberanía, se delega todo en los poderes del estado. Un estado que no es la solución, si no parte del problema.

Si se extiende la necesidad y el sufrimiento se despertarán conciencias, pero quizás sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## Gago (6 Mar 2022)

SEVEN dijo:


> Si España hubiera tenido dirigentes realmente válidos y honrados, con visión a largo plazo, hubieran implementado planes estratégicos de industrialización, energía y autosuficiencia alimentaria, pero el R78 está a otras cosas: cambiar la política de adoctrinamiento, digo educativa, cada legislatura; incrementar sin reparo y exponencialmente el gasto público; enfrentar los territorios; globalismo y pérdida de derechos individuales; agenda NWO; etc....
> 
> La gente calla y otorga. El espíritu libre y crítico es individual. No hay contestación. Todo es terrorismo. El pueblo ha renunciado a su soberanía, se delega todo en los poderes del estado. Un estado que no es la solución, si no parte del problema.
> 
> Si se extiende la necesidad y el sufrimiento se despertarán conciencias, pero quizás sea demasiado tarde.



Que estaba el plan hidrológico nacional proyectado y financiado y llegó zapatero y lo tiró.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Gago dijo:


> Que estaba el plan hidrológico nacional proyectado y financiado y llegó zapatero y lo tiró.



Díselo a los que viven en el valle del Ebro, solidarios ellos, a ver si les gustaba.


----------



## peterr (6 Mar 2022)

Que pena dan los terratenientes agricultores, mucha pena.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Mar 2022)

Benditas cuotas y competencia desleal de la UE


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Mar 2022)

El agro español ha sido ninguneado y despreciado desde hace muchos años.

Ha habido personas y asociaciones que han tratado de abrir los ojos urbanitas pero no ha servido de nada.

Ha sido una persecución inquinosa de un sector estratégico fundamental.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Hay producción de invernadero que saldrá adelante con precios más altos y mucha producción almacenada de donde se podrá tirar un tiempo. Y en cuanto las grandes superficies vean que no hay producción subirán precios de compra que harán que sea viable producir. Fuerte inflación, lonchafinismo y reorganización de proveedores nacionales e internacionales.
> En Almería hay agua de sobras con las desaladoras y se seguirá produciendo. Los frutales no necesitan tanto fertilizante y seguirán produciendo al igual que el arroz. La carne subirá y se comerá menos.
> Bajará la producción y el consumo de todos los productos que subirán de precio. De ahí al hambre generalizada hay un trecho. Hay mucha producción almacenada, que no se parte de una situación de desabastecimiento previa sino más bien de sobreproducción.
> *Y esta situación durará meses o un año a lo sumo.*



Dios te oiga...


----------



## parapedoelmio (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...




frnaco dejo una folta psequera enorme, un canpo produtivo y nua gnadaeria boynate.
tdoo eso lo destruismos pra etrar en la UE y linpiar culos halemanes y acer apretamentos.

vmaos adescrubrir qel tocho es halimneticio


----------



## euromelon (6 Mar 2022)

@artemis


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Mar 2022)

Si no fuese por los hdp de políticos patrios y la estructura del estado, aún pasándolo mal,, de aquí a 3 años, España tiene muchas posibilidades de no salir tan mal parada. Ahora, esa gente es un lastre chupasangre con la que no se puede avanzar


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## ArmiArma (6 Mar 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Nunca se sabe, pero muy optimista me parece. Ojalá lleves razón.



2-3 años. A ver si para entonces, los que se tienen que cargar a toda la banda que hay que cargarse, se los cargan


----------



## Digamelon (6 Mar 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Veras que ricos gusanos vamos a comer. Los comunistas estaran contentos, van a disfrutar de lo lindo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente se cree que los insectos y los gusanos son de aparición espontánea...


----------



## Digamelon (6 Mar 2022)

Yo esta semana he visto dos tractores conducidos por negros del áfrica y esto por mi zona no lo había visto nunca. No sé si está relacionado.


----------



## Kantabron (6 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Las leyes medioambientales son europeas o nacionales?



Unas europeas, otras nacionales y otras de las empresas compradoras (Nestle, Pascual, Danone,etc.). Por ejemplo la aplicación de purines depende de la UE (de hecho los gobiernos regionales del norte de España han conseguido ir retrasandolo para ganar tiempo para hacer las inversiones) o las normativas de bienestar animal, que atacan precisa y paradójicamente a las explotaciones más capitalizadas y que son más intensivas, y que además perjudican la exportación. A nivel nacional las más perjudiciales son las que pretenden llevar adelante ahora (limitaciones al crecimiento de las explotaciones, más burocracia, aunque aún no hay nada concreto). 

A nivel empresarial son seguramente las más duras y contra las que más indefensos estamos. ¿Por qué? Pues el rodillo 2030 y el cambioclimatico. Conseguir entrar en esas grandes empresas te da más beneficios, pero el ritmo que le están metiendo a todas estas cosas están machacando a quienes trabajan para ellos.


----------



## Digamelon (6 Mar 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Solo la cuenca del guadalquivir puede abastecer a toda España. Pero con la sequía que hay estamos MUY jodidos.



No.

Para abastecer de agua todos los campos de españa necesitarías de una cantidad de canalizaciones y bombas (y energía) que es totalmente inviable. 

Que a veces decís unas tonterías que parecéis de ciudad...


----------



## sada (6 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> los ganaderos que conozco están con el agua al cuello, salvo que hables para autoconsumo que ahi no digo nada.



Hablo principalmente de autoconsumo. Es una comunidad que no pasará hambre si las cosas deponen feas pero Madrid y x ahí no te quiero contar.


----------



## Teuro (6 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que hicimos un plan hidrológico nacional en el año 2003 y que está funcionando perfectamente para poner las fértiles tierras del sur de España a producir al 100%.

oh wait ...


----------



## Teuro (6 Mar 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Sí pero fíjate que citas hortalizas y frutas , lo que la sequía está haciendo polvo es a cereales ( Ucrania era el plan B) , girasol ( Ucrania de nuevo plan B ) y leguminosas.
> No habrá hambre , pero sí aprietos porque los cereales son también la base para los piensos y eso afecta a la producción porcina.
> 
> En fin , tantos años de ecologetismo , de no elaborar un plan hidrológico , de putear a sectores que te garantizan alimentación y no dependencia de terceros , es lo que tiene. A disfrutar de lo votado.



Supongo que se va a disparar el precio de la carne reduciendo su producción y aumentando el cereal para consumo humano. Garzón va a estar feliz.


----------



## Teuro (6 Mar 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El Plan E de Zapatero fue clave para poder hacer buenas canalizaciones e infraestructuras hidricas en todo el campo Español. Pero se gastó en hacer rotondas de mierda.
> 
> ¿Veremos nacionalizaciones de empresas agricolas y corralito de productos del sector primario?
> 
> ...



Y la UE decía no a los transgénicos, ahora los pedirá de rodillas.


----------



## olalai (6 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Los de fuera no van a pasar hambre.
> Aquí hay autóctonos que en el 2008 lo pasaron mal y seguían entrando inmis y tenian ayudas ONGs Cáritas
> Una vecina mía fue a pedir ayuda con 2 hijos y la asistenta social le dijo que pidiera a su familia y que al menos tenia piso solo dieron le las sobras de las moras.
> Iba a la iglesia veía como moras con coches de alta gama pedían comida.



Exacto, a unos conocidos míos que han trabajado y cotizado siempre, lo mismo: "que os ayude la familia" Si es que si no mejora, estallará todo sin remedio


----------



## Lanzalosdados (6 Mar 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> No.
> 
> Para abastecer de agua todos los campos de españa necesitarías de una cantidad de canalizaciones y bombas (y energía) que es totalmente inviable.
> 
> Que a veces decís unas tonterías que parecéis de ciudad...



Abastecer de ALIMENTO.

Soy de pueblo y campo y conozco la zona


----------



## Teuro (6 Mar 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> He oído esto mismo de un amigo que conoce de primera mano este tema. Ya me ha advertido que el trigo y la cebada de este año de Madrid hacia el Sur está completamente perdido y en Castilla se va a perder en cuestión de pocas semanas. No ha llovido. Lo que mi amigo no ha sabido percibir es la importancia crucial que tiene en este asunto el hecho de que Ucrania y Rusia este año no van a exportar...
> 
> Gasolina, gas y ahora comida. Vamos a comer socialismo.



Inflación galopante (se habla ya de un 10%) ma´s previsible subida de tipos a un 3-4 en unos meses. Holocausto pepitil, la gente va a estar con el agua al cuello. Entre gasolina, electricidad, hipoteca y comida no va a haber hogar que pueda subsistir con menos de 1.500 - 2.000 euros mensuales de ingresos.


----------



## Teuro (6 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Los de fuera no van a pasar hambre.
> Aquí hay autóctonos que en el 2008 lo pasaron mal y seguían entrando inmis y tenian ayudas ONGs Cáritas
> Una vecina mía fue a pedir ayuda con 2 hijos y la asistenta social le dijo que pidiera a su familia y que al menos tenia piso solo dieron le las sobras de las moras.
> Iba a la iglesia veía como moras con coches de alta gama pedían comida.



Nuestras lágrimas serán lágrimas de ricos. Probablemente en África la van a pasar muy mal con la escasez de alimentos. Habrán centenares de miles de migrantes.


----------



## Teuro (6 Mar 2022)

Estarán regando con agua desalada, que va a subir de precio por costes de la energía. Además de fertilizantes y productos fitosanitarios y la tensión de la escasez. Tiempos duros vienen cuando el principal gasto de las familias se va a ir a alimentación y energía.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (6 Mar 2022)

Por qué no se puede sembrar toda Castilla de maíz y cereales? Por el puto agua?


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (6 Mar 2022)

Releyendo este hilo, y al op
Me atrevería a decir que la guerra, es más contra España, que contra la propia Ucrania
En Ucrania la gente se irá, o morirá en combate
Los que se vayan, mejor o peor sobrevivirán con ayuda, y los que se queden en la guerra, morirán rápido, o vivirán a ella, para después reconstruir su país
Según lo dicho por el op
En España se puede venir el hambre, la escasez, el desabastecimiento
Y creo, que peor aún que la guerra, es el hambre
Espero que toda esta gente tan solidaria que hay en España,
Todas las feministas, progres, inmigrantes, todo la gente del país
Le echemos cojones, para salir de esta, y en lugar de hacer el subnormal, aplaudiendo a las 20 desde los balcones, poniendo canciones mierder, y subiendo capulladas al Instagram
Entendamos de una puta vez, que estamos todos juntos en el conjunto del devenir del país, y, que nuestra lacra común como en otros países, son los políticos corruptos y embusteros que tenemos
Y que cuando tengan que gestionar la escasez, ellos seguirán con sus opulentas vidas, mientras les dicen a los ciudadanos, que se aprieten el cinturón, y hagan colas para recojer comida racionalización
Este es el ocaso de una era
Es el momento de caer como cobardes
O tratar de salvar lo que se pueda como valientes


----------



## F.Alonso21 (6 Mar 2022)

Desde hace unos días esta cayendo bien de preci y seguirá cayendo durante este mes, para Abril habia tendencia de que tambien, esperemos que salve un poco los muebles con la produccion nacional.

Al menos que disminuya el porrazo previsto.



sivigliano dijo:


> Hay producción de invernadero que saldrá adelante con precios más altos y mucha producción almacenada de donde se podrá tirar un tiempo. Y en cuanto las grandes superficies vean que no hay producción subirán precios de compra que harán que sea viable producir. Fuerte inflación, lonchafinismo y reorganización de proveedores nacionales e internacionales.
> En Almería hay agua de sobras con las desaladoras y se seguirá produciendo. Los frutales no necesitan tanto fertilizante y seguirán produciendo al igual que el arroz. La carne subirá y se comerá menos.
> Bajará la producción y el consumo de todos los productos que subirán de precio. De ahí al hambre generalizada hay un trecho. Hay mucha producción almacenada, que no se parte de una situación de desabastecimiento previa sino más bien de sobreproducción.
> Y esta situación durará meses o un año a lo sumo.



Se agradece el aporte, y lo de Ucrania esta resuelto como tarde en verano, eso si los precios que vamos a padecer en todo vana ser curiosos y hemos tenido la desgracia de que estabamos entrando en sequía tras años evitandola.



Chihiro dijo:


> Sinceramente no tengo ni idea de como está el campo en el resto del España, pero en la huerta murciana hay dos grandes problemas que nos pueden afectar de manera muy directa:
> 
> 1. Europa "paga" más caros los productos, por lo tanto, es mucho más rentable enviarlos a esos países a pesar del aumento del gasto en transporte.
> 
> ...



Tambien los altos precios ayudan al agricultor a salir adelante, la putada de este año que estabamos entrando en una fuerte sequia y no se hasta que punto salvara los muebles la preci de este mes que seguiremos teniendo prevista y la de abril (climatologicamente la tendencia asi lo indica).



Miomio dijo:


> Supongo que en los 60-70-80 e incluso 90 apenas habría importaciones y más se tomaba uno su pan, su galletas, sus fosquitos y sus croissants (estos últimos es verdad que más en ocasiones que no de diario), sus filetes de bichos alimentados con sus buenos piensos y todo lo demás a precio posiblemente más caro que trayendo materia prima foránea pero tampoco increíblemente desajustado.
> 
> Así que quizás un efecto positivo que podría tener este tema será el volver a producciones más locales y redimensionar la globalización que, en momentos como este, muestra más a las claras sus desventajas.



Incluso Europa debe relocalizar toda la industria perdida en los ultimos 50 años, ciertas cosas si quieres muevelas a Polonia o Rumania y desde alli en tren las traes.
Mas empleo para todos los europeos, menos paro, menos necesidad de dar ayduas y mas sector privado es lo que daria.
Mneos consumo energetico para traer todo de terceros.

España debe volver a tener una gran produccion nacional alimenticia y con menos mierdas QUIMICAS, podrias a los parados que quedasen (habiendo eliminado antes inmis con paguita , a los enchufados publicos innecesarios etc), pues pagarles para montar agricultura ecosostenibel en pueblos abandonados y tierras abandonadas, ya ni te digo si metes ideas de ingenieros agrónomos como en Francia para sacar mas produccion modo eco y tal.



Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Sí pero fíjate que citas hortalizas y frutas , lo que la sequía está haciendo polvo es a cereales ( Ucrania era el plan B) , girasol ( Ucrania de nuevo plan B ) y leguminosas.
> No habrá hambre , pero sí aprietos porque los cereales son también la base para los piensos y eso afecta a la producción porcina.
> 
> En fin , tantos años de ecologetismo , de no elaborar un plan hidrológico , de putear a sectores que te garantizan alimentación y no dependencia de terceros , es lo que tiene. A disfrutar de lo votado.



Tenemos a nuestros enemigos gobernando y a las ordenes del Diablo y los anglosionistasprogres de la agenda 2030, ese es el problema, encima en manos de Black Rock...



Sr. Breve dijo:


> No sé donde están ahora los retrasados de los CMs que metían miedo hace unas semanas, llenando el foro de basura sin parar y haciéndole el trabajo sucio a los massmedia
> 
> que si se iban a liar a nukes, que si es la 3' guerra mundial
> 
> ...



Ya avisaban los de la agenda de los cojones, los kill gates y toda esa gentuza satánica venida del infnierno.

Harían todo lo posible para conseguir sus logros y estan con prisas y a cara descubierta, hasta Trump, demasiado redondo les habia salido todo.



DVD1975 dijo:


> Los de fuera no van a pasar hambre.
> Aquí hay autóctonos que en el 2008 lo pasaron mal y seguían entrando inmis y tenian ayudas ONGs Cáritas
> Una vecina mía fue a pedir ayuda con 2 hijos y la asistenta social le dijo que pidiera a su familia y que al menos tenia piso solo dieron le las sobras de las moras.
> Iba a la iglesia veía como moras con coches de alta gama pedían comida.



La solución es empezar a machacar todas esas ONGs y la gente que lo pase mal tiene el perdon de Dios para robarlas y que esto es para los españoles y los de fuera si no tienen que se vayan a su pais a que se lo den, asi de sencillo, que encima con los ilegales de Africa no tenemos ninguna excolonia, ni lengua comun, ni religion, o costumbres .


Me alegro que vaya la cosa bien por el momento.
Lo malo que lo beuno se lo llevan fuera .



Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Repito , hortalizas bien.
> 
> Lo jodido está en cereales y aceite , que los olivos también darán una cosecha pobre como no llueva.
> 
> ...



Son psicopatas estos politicos, no hay decision de los pueblos, sino de oligarcas anglosionistasglobalistas extranjeros billonarios con ganas de adueñarse del mundo y destruirlo o construirlo a su parecer, sin haber ellos inventado NADA jamas, solo han ROBADO todo lo que habia A TODOS.



Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Fungicidas, herbicidas, insecticidas.
> 
> En cereal la presencia de alguna mala hierba difícil de controlar te puede mermar la producción una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



Kill gates y todos sus socios satanistas, ya lo han ido avisando.



Concursante dijo:


> El futuro de Europa ya está casi practicamente escrito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a mandar a tomar por culo esos fondos buitre y no pagarles, eso deberiamos hacer.



anestesia dijo:


> Los que advertían sobre las consecuencias del TTIP u el TIPE, no fueron escuchados, ahora vienen las consecuencias. Si ustedes votan a partidos que en la UE votan a favor del TTIP , el TIPE o cualquier otro Tratado Global: las consecuencias son estas, la agricultura-.ganaderia local desaparecera a favor de las macrogranjas. Ya se les advirtio en este foro



Los anglos deep state son lo peor de lo peor de occidente.

Con tal de joder al resto arrasan y encima se han dado cuenta que no necesitan clase obrera, espero que se les levanten en masa y les manden al infierno del que nunca debieron salir esos bichos.



Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Para empezar los 10 millones de parásitos a sus países. Que les den de comer sus gobiernos.
> 
> La poca comida que haya para los Españoles de origen.
> 
> ...



+100000000000000000000000

Y tan solo con largar a los que cometan delitos, antecedentes o hagan curros ilegales o entren ilegalmente o no tengan curro legal, te quitas 5 millones de un plumazo, que con eso España funcionaria mucho mejor vaya.

Mas de 43 millones de habitantes no los soporta España, de ahi los precios, la delincuencia, la pobreza y el paro.



midelburgo dijo:


> La UE tiene los meses contados.
> Pensad en el rapiñeo que ocurrió hace 2 años con las mascarillas, pero ahora con comida.
> España tenía 10 minolles de habitantes en 1800. 20 en 1900. Sin fertilizantes ese es el límite que puede mantener este país. Quizás algo más gracias a los pantanos de primo de Rivera y Franco. Pero pasando a recolección animal cuando el gasoil se vuelva imposible.



España tiene reales casi 17 millones de inmigrantes (incluyendo nacidos aqui), asi que españoles rondaremos a dia de hoy los 30 millones.
Dejemos al menos el 50% de estos que si aportan y aun con 38 millones el pais tira y ni te digo si empiezas a recortar la basura PUBLICA que tenemos de castas.

7-8 millones a expulsar a modo idilico.



spica22 dijo:


> Muchos países hicieron crecer su población gracias a los fertilizantes y agricultura intensiva, ahora serán reducidos, volverán a la normalidad.
> No sólo España, que tiene muchos inmigrantes, otros como México cuya población nativa se multiplicaron x 15 desde mediados del siglo 19, África, Egipto, India, etc.
> Incluso Brasil que es el país que más usa fertilizantes del mundo.
> Leí en un libro de un geógrafo que analiza a los aztecas, sobre su hambre de carne y sobre Australia también de la fragilidad de su ambiente. En resumen muy pocos países pueden sostener un gran número de habitantes el decía que EEUU y la cuenca del plata. Solo a esos le veía futuro en América. De hecho el quería mudarse a Australia hasta que la analizó y desistió. Lo mismo canada, de hecho aconsejaba desistir de esos países.



A nosotros se nos ha impuesto la inmigracion, ya estabamos decreciendo de manera natural y a dia de hoy no tendriamos mas de 35 millones de habs con una inmigracion bien controlada de solo x perfiles demandados y con todo legal, adaptados y compartiendo lengua-cultura etc
Que solo entran 5? pues mira ya es mas del 10% de inmigracion REAL que debe soportar un pais cualquiera.



SEVEN dijo:


> Si España hubiera tenido dirigentes realmente válidos y honrados, con visión a largo plazo, hubieran implementado planes estratégicos de industrialización, energía y autosuficiencia alimentaria, pero el R78 está a otras cosas: cambiar la política de adoctrinamiento, digo educativa, cada legislatura; incrementar sin reparo y exponencialmente el gasto público; enfrentar los territorios; globalismo y pérdida de derechos individuales; agenda NWO; etc....
> 
> La gente calla y otorga. El espíritu libre y crítico es individual. No hay contestación. Todo es terrorismo. El pueblo ha renunciado a su soberanía, se delega todo en los poderes del estado. Un estado que no es la solución, si no parte del problema.
> 
> *Si se extiende la necesidad y el sufrimiento se despertarán conciencias, pero quizás sea demasiado tarde.*



Gran resumen y verdad, esperemos que no sea tarde.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Mar 2022)

Más de 10 millones de invasores desde los 90.

No falta energía, ni casas, ni agua. Sobra gente, y sabemos qué gente sobra.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (6 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Más de 10 millones de invasores desde los 90.
> 
> No falta energía, ni casas, ni agua. Sobra gente, y sabemos qué gente sobra.



Usted ha estado poco en la Huerta Murciana o en los invernaderos de Almería. Sin esos "invasores" que curran en el Sector Primario, a ver de ande sacariamos la producción que tenemos en el campo, a unos precios tirados, comparados con lo que nos saldría sin esa mano de obra.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Kantabron dijo:


> Unas europeas, otras nacionales y otras de las empresas compradoras (Nestle, Pascual, Danone,etc.). Por ejemplo la aplicación de purines depende de la UE (de hecho los gobiernos regionales del norte de España han conseguido ir retrasandolo para ganar tiempo para hacer las inversiones) o las normativas de bienestar animal, que atacan precisa y paradójicamente a las explotaciones más capitalizadas y que son más intensivas, y que además perjudican la exportación. A nivel nacional las más perjudiciales son las que pretenden llevar adelante ahora (limitaciones al crecimiento de las explotaciones, más burocracia, aunque aún no hay nada concreto).
> 
> A nivel empresarial son seguramente las más duras y contra las que más indefensos estamos. ¿Por qué? Pues el rodillo 2030 y el cambioclimatico. Conseguir entrar en esas grandes empresas te da más beneficios, pero el ritmo que le están metiendo a todas estas cosas están machacando a quienes trabajan para ellos.



O sea, intentar crear una cooperativa con marca propia como central lechera asturiana e intentar vender por internet. Más trabajo pero al final merece la pena.

Esperemos que antes de hacer las burradas de leyes nacionales, haya un cambio de gobierno que fomente la agricultura y ganadería. 

¿Lo de los purines los gobierno regionales no podrían hacer plantas de tratamientos para favorecer la ganadería, no sería tan difícil, hay un proceos que es biometanización de transformar las heces en gas metano,q ue tal y como está el asunto no vendría nada mal.


----------



## paqui.67 (6 Mar 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Yo esta semana he visto dos tractores conducidos por negros del áfrica y esto por mi zona no lo había visto nunca. No sé si está relacionado.



Falta mano de obra cualificada para llevar esos tractores, lo sé de primera mano por unos vecinos que tienen una empresa y de 30 tractores, sólo 16 en funcionamiento.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Usted ha estado poco en la Huerta Murciana o en los invernaderos de Almería. Sin esos "invasores" que curran en el Sector Primario, a ver de ande sacariamos la producción que tenemos en el campo, a unos precios tirados, comparados con lo que nos saldría sin esa mano de obra.



Justo la huerta murciana y almeriense es una de esas aberraciones contra la realidad de España. Moros, negros, plásticos, desaladoras y robo de agua al Tajo.

Y encima entre una y otra remesa de moronegros, a votar a VOX


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Mar 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Falta mano de obra cualificada para llevar esos tractores, lo sé de primera mano por unos vecinos que tienen una empresa y de 30 tractores, sólo 16 en funcionamiento.



Cuantos africanos trabajan?.
Te puedo decir que solo he conocido a 3.
No musulmanes.
El resto casi todos musulmanes viven del cuento, de una feminazi o de sus mujeres negras hasta que se cansan.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Usted ha estado poco en la Huerta Murciana o en los invernaderos de Almería. Sin esos "invasores" que curran en el Sector Primario, a ver de ande sacariamos la producción que tenemos en el campo, a unos precios tirados, comparados con lo que nos saldría sin esa mano de obra.



Imagino que lo sacaríamos como Francia,con su agricultura, parecido sin necesidad de explotar.
¿O es que le parece bien que importemos cada vez más médicos de Latinoamérica porque los patrios son unos señoritos vagos?


----------



## Digamelon (6 Mar 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Abastecer de ALIMENTO.
> 
> Soy de pueblo y campo y conozco la zona



Y yo tengo 30 hectareas de secano y me gustaría saber cómo cojones se teletransporta el agua de un embalse hasta mis campos sin canalizaciones, bombas y aspersores. Cuéntamelo con dibujitos para que yo lo entienda.

EDITO: Pensaba que te referías a abastecer de agua los campos de toda españa.


----------



## spica22 (6 Mar 2022)

Creo recordar que España a lo largo de su historia se caracterizó por tener poco capital humano lo que dificulto incluso la colonización. esto no es un capricho es que su ambiente no da para más. No recuerdo donde lo leí como que su número ideal era de 5 millones. 
Con la tecnología que hay podrían sostener 10?? Claro que una vez el hambre apriete se acaba la solidaridad, la hermandad, la compasión, etc. Así que se iran o los echaran ya sea por falta de empleo, de ayudas sociales, o falta de empatía, guerra? 
Todo vuelve a su cauce, recuerden que a lo largo de la historia, de europa salió más gente de la que entró. Es una región emigrante por excelencia. El atractor actual es la alta calidad de vida alto consumo Era que se termina. Con ella se acabarán las ayudas sociales, empleo público, jubilaciones, todo vuelve a como era antes trabajar hasta morir, cada uno cuida de si mismo, si se ayuda solo a huérfanos de la propia comunidad. Todo vuelve a como fue la mayor parte de la historia esto de población mundial de 7 mil millones es una aberración artificial. De ayudar a sobrevivir y multiplicar a gente/pueblos que no pueden x si mismo es una aberración que solo sucede en pequeños momentos de la historia. En el 98% no. Todo vuelve al orden natural.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Mar 2022)

No os penseis que esto ha ocurrido por casualidad o por dejadez, ha sido algo intencionado. La ruina del sector primario y la ruina de la economía ha sido perseguida con ainco por el propio estado, pero no porque sean idiotas o estén locos, lo han hecho porque son traidores que sirven a otra gente que nada tiene que ver con los españoles.

Son marionetas y ahora empezamos a ver en todo su esplendor las consecuencias de haber dejado que sean marionetas, y no un gobierno legítimo, quién haya estado gobernando el país durante décadas.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Justo la huerta murciana y almeriense es una de esas aberraciones contra la realidad de España. Moros, negros, plásticos, desaladoras y robo de agua al Tajo.
> 
> Y encima entre una y otra remesa de moronegros, a votar a VOX



A mi me dan pena pero no es mi problema.
Si yo voy a un país se a lo q voy.
No puedes emigrar a un país con paro y querer ser ministro 
No es mi culpa que tengan cojones como los ucras y defiendan su país.
Mi abuelo emigro a Francia con contrato y le pusieron unas normas y las cumplio.
Ellos saben dónde vienen saben cómo está europa.
Más pena me da una familia pe sudamericana que trabajo y ahora está mal o en la cola del hambre 
Cuando empiece el hambre a ver si te los llevas a tu casa.


----------



## paqui.67 (6 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Cuantos africanos trabajan?.
> Te puedo decir que solo he conocido a 3.
> No musulmanes.
> El resto casi todos musulmanes viven del cuento, de una feminazi o de sus mujeres negras hasta que se cansan.



Ellos no contratan musulmanes ni africanos, para preparar la tierra y hacer caballones hay que saber, al final les sale caro.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> A mi me dan pena pero no es mi problema.
> Si yo voy a un país se a lo q voy.
> No puedes emigrar a un país con paro y querer ser ministro
> No es mi culpa que tengan cojones como los ucras y defiendan su país.
> ...



A mi no me dan pena. Yo no se la daria si me pasara algo, pues a mi con ellos igual.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (6 Mar 2022)

Imprimid billetes hijos de puta, imprimid! Mientras vais de guays y demagogos pero sin un puto recurso.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Los de fuera no van a pasar hambre.
> Aquí hay autóctonos que en el 2008 lo pasaron mal y seguían entrando inmis y tenian ayudas ONGs Cáritas
> Una vecina mía fue a pedir ayuda con 2 hijos y la asistenta social le dijo que pidiera a su familia y que al menos tenia piso solo dieron le las sobras de las moras.
> Iba a la iglesia veía como moras con coches de alta gama pedían comida.




Pues yo conozco un montón de familias que no son moras y que llevan recibiendo ayudas del Estado y ONGs desde tiempos prehistóricos

Es cuestión de cumplir los requisitos, los inmis los cumplen todos y yo por ejemplo no cumplo ninguno. Otra historia distinta es que no debería de venir nadie de por ahí afuera solo a recibir paguitas como está ocurriendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (6 Mar 2022)

"Si no tienen pan, que coman pasteles"---Ursula Von der Leyen.


----------



## paqui.67 (6 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Justo la huerta murciana y almeriense es una de esas aberraciones contra la realidad de España. Moros, negros, plásticos, desaladoras y robo de agua al Tajo.
> 
> Y encima entre una y otra remesa de moronegros, a votar a VOX



Buena Guerrilla, eso de robo de agua al Tajo más despacio, el trasvase de agua se paga y bien pagada. Anda que no se desperdicia al mar, que eso lo he visto yo. 
Parece mentira las rencillas entre españoles, así nos va…


----------



## George Orwell (6 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Inflación galopante (se habla ya de un 10%) ma´s previsible subida de tipos a un 3-4 en unos meses. Holocausto pepitil, la gente va a estar con el agua al cuello. Entre gasolina, electricidad, hipoteca y comida no va a haber hogar que pueda subsistir con menos de 1.500 - 2.000 euros mensuales de ingresos.



Y eso para malvivir sin ningún tipo de "lujos" (como por ejemplo ir a trabajar en coche).


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues yo conozco un montón de familias que no son moras y que llevan recibiendo ayudas del Estado y ONGs desde tiempos prehistóricos
> 
> Es cuestión de cumplir los requisitos, los inmis los cumplen todos y yo por ejemplo no cumplo ninguno. Otra historia distinta es que no debería de venir nadie de por ahí afuera solo a recibir paguitas como está ocurriendo.
> 
> Saludos.



Y?.
Vale que pague a los de aquí.
Pero a los de fuera no sino trabajan o llevan un mínimo de años empadronados.
Vamos que eres commie de potemos o PSOE


----------



## olalai (6 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Usted ha estado poco en la Huerta Murciana o en los invernaderos de Almería. Sin esos "invasores" que curran en el Sector Primario, a ver de ande sacariamos la producción que tenemos en el campo, a unos precios tirados, comparados con lo que nos saldría sin esa mano de obra.



Si venir de forma controlada, pueden venir, el problema es saber a qué vienen y en qué condiciones


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (6 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Imagino que lo sacaríamos como Francia,con su agricultura, parecido sin necesidad de explotar.
> ¿O es que *le parece bien que importemos cada vez más médicos de Latinoamérica porque los patrios son unos señoritos vagos*?



Las distintas utonomías ejpañolas se están viendo forzadas a importar médicos de Iberoamérica, de los países del Este y hasta del Magreb. ¿Por qué nuejtros médicos son vagos? Mas bien, porque aquí no se les quiere subir los sueldos, lo que invita a los profesionales de Ejpaña a emigrar a países primermundistas. Si aquí tuviera que pagarse los salarios que pide un parao ejpañol por recoger fresas en Huelva, de por hecho que toda la producción se perdería.


----------



## Kantabron (6 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> O sea, intentar crear una cooperativa con marca propia como central lechera asturiana e intentar vender por internet. Más trabajo pero al final merece la pena.
> 
> Esperemos que antes de hacer las burradas de leyes nacionales, haya un cambio de gobierno que fomente la agricultura y ganadería.
> 
> ¿Lo de los purines los gobierno regionales no podrían hacer plantas de tratamientos para favorecer la ganadería, no sería tan difícil, hay un proceos que es biometanización de transformar las heces en gas metano,q ue tal y como está el asunto no vendría nada mal.



Empiezo por el final, lo de las plantas de purines es dificil porque para conseguir volumen tienen que unirse varias comunidades (Asturias o Pais Vasco y Navarra con Cantabria) pero hay un tira y afloja que no vamos a ningún lado. Y luego Galicia por su parte que parece que está acelerando el tema, pero ya ha habido muchas veces que estaba avanzado y se volvió atrás. Como digo el tema es muchísimo más complejo, aunque a los ganaderos (que somos el último mono aquí), nos daría la vida. En otras zonas de España hay problemas con el de cerdo sobre todo (Lerida y Murcia) y ahí también van en serio las cooperativas para hacer los proyectos.

Y lo de las cooperativas. Es cierto que Central Lechera Asturiana funciona muy bien, y la cooperativa del valle de los Pedroches en Cordoba, pero la norma es que sea un hatajo de vagos y chorizos, las cosas como son. Pero lo cierto es que sí que los ganaderos en esas cooperativas están mucho mejor, y yo al que me pide consejo le recomiendo que compre de esas dos marcas (aunque es cierto que Central Lechera Asturiana para el que no es asturiano es un poco puta, en Cantabria se largó de un día para otro, y a los gallegos les paga porque le sale de las narices, unos tres céntimos menos en litro de leche).


----------



## larios357 (6 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Por partes
_Agenda 2030 , nos quieren muertos y lo van a conseguir para el supuesto nuevo gobierno que pediremos puestos en cruz .
_tras años de hacer el canelo y vender todo en este puto estercolero pues tenemos lo merecido.
_lo mismo para el agua, dicho y redicho que llevan años fumigando mierda y así estamos.
_el colmo la pacoguerra que era de esperar después del timovirus para que los borregos tengan otra cosita en la tele para distraerse y que siga todo cuesta abajo al abismo.
_combustibles, Energía, impuestos, iva y alimentos por las nubes. 
_ pues nada el consuelo a ver si llega rápido todo , a algunos ya nos pilla en la mas absoluta mierda


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Kantabron dijo:


> Empiezo por el final, lo de las plantas de purines es dificil porque para conseguir volumen tienen que unirse varias comunidades (Asturias o Pais Vasco y Navarra con Cantabria) pero hay un tira y afloja que no vamos a ningún lado. Y luego Galicia por su parte que parece que está acelerando el tema, pero ya ha habido muchas veces que estaba avanzado y se volvió atrás. Como digo el tema es muchísimo más complejo, aunque a los ganaderos (que somos el último mono aquí), nos daría la vida. En otras zonas de España hay problemas con el de cerdo sobre todo (Lerida y Murcia) y ahí también van en serio las cooperativas para hacer los proyectos.
> 
> Y lo de las cooperativas. Es cierto que Central Lechera Asturiana funciona muy bien, y la cooperativa del valle de los Pedroches en Cordoba, pero la norma es que sea un hatajo de vagos y chorizos, las cosas como son. Pero lo cierto es que sí que los ganaderos en esas cooperativas están mucho mejor, y yo al que me pide consejo le recomiendo que compre de esas dos marcas (aunque es cierto que Central Lechera Asturiana para el que no es asturiano es un poco puta, en Cantabria se largó de un día para otro, y a los gallegos les paga porque le sale de las narices, unos tres céntimos menos en litro de leche).



Los ganaderos deberíais uniros un poco más y gritar vuestras propuestas a los diferentes partidos, el que quiera vuestro voto, a hacer plantas de purines.


----------



## sebboh (6 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Hablo principalmente de autoconsumo. Es una comunidad que no pasará hambre si las cosas deponen feas pero Madrid y x ahí no te quiero contar.



Soy de Galicia también, conozco como está el sector y no lo veo tan optimista salvo que tengas tú pequeña parcela para ti (obviamente mejor estar en Oleiros que en Madrid).


----------



## Tratante (6 Mar 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Falta mano de obra cualificada para llevar esos tractores, lo sé de primera mano por unos vecinos que tienen una empresa y de 30 tractores, sólo 16 en funcionamiento.



Actualmente cuesta dios y ayuda encontrar tractorista serio y con experiencia, pero los salarios tampoco suben…


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Actualmente cuesta dios y ayuda encontrar tractorista serio y con experiencia, pero los salarios tampoco suben…



Solución es pagar un poco más y será más fácil, si suben los sueldos el puesto será más atractivo.


----------



## Felson (6 Mar 2022)

Hombre en España, lo que es primario, lo hunden.


----------



## Tratante (6 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Solución es pagar un poco más y será más fácil, si suben los sueldos el puesto será más atractivo.



En general, los sueldos del personal “de producción” deberían subir bastante, o en pocos años quedamos sin gente capaz de producir nada.


----------



## la_trotona (6 Mar 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> En general, los sueldos del personal “de producción” deberían subir bastante, o en pocos años quedamos sin gente capaz de producir nada.



Totalmente cierto, la gente que se dedica a producir tienen que subir los sueldos y las empresas que se vean en dificultades tienen que darse cuenta de que hay que aflojar un poco el bolsillo para poder seguir subsistiendo.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (6 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Justo la huerta murciana y almeriense es una de esas aberraciones contra la realidad de España. Moros, negros, plásticos, desaladoras y robo de agua al Tajo.
> 
> Y encima entre una y otra remesa de moronegros, a votar a VOX



Ese agua se paga .tontolpijo.. a ver en qué se han gastado esos miles de millones cobrados durante tantos años en la mancha


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (6 Mar 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Por qué no se puede sembrar toda Castilla de maíz y cereales? Por el puto agua?



Por eso mismo. Necesitas una pluviometría de unos 500 mm anuales para una cosecha normalita. En este año agrícola , ni un tercio de lo que debería haber caído.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (6 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Imagino que lo sacaríamos como Francia,con su agricultura, parecido sin necesidad de explotar.
> ¿O es que le parece bien que importemos cada vez más médicos de Latinoamérica porque los patrios son unos señoritos vagos?



Los médicos patrios no son vagos , son tíos cuyo título vale en toda Europa , que ya más o menos saben hablar otro idioma y se van adonde mejor les pagan.
Portugal paga mejor a sus profesionales que España , así que a Portugal , que para un tío de Salamanca o Huelva es ir al lado de casa.


----------



## Perroviolin (6 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Hay producción de invernadero que saldrá adelante con precios más altos y mucha producción almacenada de donde se podrá tirar un tiempo. Y en cuanto las grandes superficies vean que no hay producción subirán precios de compra que harán que sea viable producir. Fuerte inflación, lonchafinismo y reorganización de proveedores nacionales e internacionales.
> En Almería hay agua de sobras con las desaladoras y se seguirá produciendo. Los frutales no necesitan tanto fertilizante y seguirán produciendo al igual que el arroz. La carne subirá y se comerá menos.
> Bajará la producción y el consumo de todos los productos que subirán de precio. De ahí al hambre generalizada hay un trecho. Hay mucha producción almacenada, que no se parte de una situación de desabastecimiento previa sino más bien de sobreproducción.
> Y esta situación durará meses o un año a lo sumo.



Pero callate hombreeee que los madmaxistas ya tenian un mesias ardiendo al q agarrar sus emociones de desesperacion inducidas por el sistema para mantenerlos e twnsion y exclavizados.... Si es esque siempre tiene q venir neo a jodar la fiesta del agente smith


----------



## Teuro (6 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Releyendo este hilo, y al op
> Me atrevería a decir que la guerra, es más contra España, que contra la propia Ucrania
> En Ucrania la gente se irá, o morirá en combate
> Los que se vayan, mejor o peor sobrevivirán con ayuda, y los que se queden en la guerra, morirán rápido, o vivirán a ella, para después reconstruir su país
> ...



El problema no es Europa, sino África. Si el trigo es caro aqui y hay que tirar de cáritas y ayudas sociales imagínate en naciones donde eso sencillamente no existe. Preveo problemas en el norte y centro de África.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Mar 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema no es Europa, sino África. Si el trigo es caro aqui y hay que tirar de cáritas y ayudas sociales imagínate en naciones donde eso sencillamente no existe. Preveo problemas en el norte y centro de África.



Y?.
Tenéis un concepto de película de África.
en África se mueren de hambre pq sus gobernantes les explotan y en los países árabes lo mismo.
Antes de tanta ong etc las mujeres muchos hijos pq se les morían ahora siguen teniendo los mismos incluso más pq saben que el día de mañana van a poder vivir de ellos y van a vivir de la caridad europea pq ellos no hacen como los ucras defender sus intereses 
África es el único continente que no baja la natalidad encima está subiendo.


----------



## Carnaval (6 Mar 2022)

este fin de semana hablando con un vecino agricultor de la zona de Guissona(Lleida) la tonelada de cebada ha pasado de 50€ a 350€ y en los almacenes hay para unos 25 días, para colmo como ha llovido muy poco me confirma que mal asunto la próxima cosecha.

Con la cebada se hace el pienso para las granjas de cerdos, terneras, etc de la zona


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Soy de Galicia también, conozco como está el sector y no lo veo tan optimista salvo que tengas tú pequeña parcela para ti (obviamente mejor estar en Oleiros que en Madrid).



Mucha parte de Galicia es rural O tiene familia en el Rural. Y mucha gente tiene su huerto con todo tipo de verduras patatas ajos cebollas pimientos tomates lechugas judías y luego pollos conejos cerdo. Dentro de lo malo…no es mi caso pero si el de mucha gente.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (7 Mar 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Buena Guerrilla, eso de robo de agua al Tajo más despacio, el trasvase de agua se paga y bien pagada. Anda que no se desperdicia al mar, que eso lo he visto yo.
> Parece mentira las rencillas entre españoles, así nos va…



El agua del Tajo es para el Tajo, no es una cuestión de dinero. Va mucho más allá de eso.


----------



## JoseDa (7 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No os penseis que esto ha ocurrido por casualidad o por dejadez, ha sido algo intencionado. La ruina del sector primario y la ruina de la economía ha sido perseguida con ainco por el propio estado, pero no porque sean idiotas o estén locos, lo han hecho porque son traidores que sirven a otra gente que nada tiene que ver con los españoles.
> 
> Son marionetas y ahora empezamos a ver en todo su esplendor las consecuencias de haber dejado que sean marionetas, y no un gobierno legítimo, quién haya estado gobernando el país durante décadas.



Los lacayos globalistas ya elegidos por los del ojo que todo lo ve, Sánchez y Feijoo, cumplirán ahora el plan 2030 (Big Reset + C. Climático + pandemias eternas) con sumisión perruna. Que no es otro que conducirnos a la desmembración como país, el colapso social y la ruina absoluta.

Pero sí, todo ello lleva ya décadas fraguándose.. el PPSOE ha sido una organización seudocriminal que ha prosperado paradójicamente destruyendo paulatinamente nuestra nación.


----------



## Boker (7 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es increible todo esto del globalismo
> 
> 
> España podría autoabastecerse por si misma. Hablo del sector alimentario. España no tendría porque pasar hambre.



Efectivamente. Ya fuimos el granero del Imperio Romano, y aún sobraba para regalar.
Tenemos abundancia de todo. El problema es que las relaciones entre españoles no son de apoyo mutuo y de solidaridad entre regiones.
Sino que todo es odio cainita y separatismos.
Creen que es mejor alimentarse de ikurriñas y esteladas
aunque nos muramos todos de hambre.


----------



## josemi2 (7 Mar 2022)

No, es por que no han venido millones de turistas a los restaurantes


----------



## Boker (7 Mar 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues yo conozco un montón de familias que no son moras y que llevan recibiendo ayudas del Estado y ONGs desde tiempos prehistóricos
> 
> Es cuestión de cumplir los requisitos, los inmis los cumplen todos y yo por ejemplo no cumplo ninguno. Otra historia distinta es que no debería de venir nadie de por ahí afuera solo a recibir paguitas como está ocurriendo.
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Hay muchos moros que están mega-subvencionados con todo tipo de ayudas y que son terratenientes en su país.
Y los españoles que pasan verdaderas necesidades tienen que ponerse al final de cola, detrás de ellos, y rezar para que les llegue algo.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Mar 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Hay muchos moros que están mega-subvencionados con todo tipo de ayudas y que son terratenientes en su país.
> Y los españoles que pasan verdaderas necesidades tienen que ponerse al final de cola, detrás de ellos, y rezar para que les llegue algo.




Es lo que tiene dejar pasar a todo el mundo sin ningún tipo de papel ni de identificación como requisito.

Saludos.


----------



## Edgard (7 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...




Yoduro de plata.

De nada


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (7 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Veremos las tierras agrícolas más caras que las edificables ?
> Ahí ya el acabose



Se volverá a como era antaño; las tierras fértiles de labranza eran para el "hereu" o primogénito y los demás heredaban, si había, otras tierras no tan valiosas. 

Cuando surgió el boom turístico y por ende ladrillero, en la costa española muchos de esos herederos se forraron vendiendo esas tierras que apenas tenían valor.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Hablo principalmente de autoconsumo. Es una comunidad que no pasará hambre si las cosas deponen feas pero Madrid y x ahí no te quiero contar.



Parte de mi familia es de las Rías Baixas (No narco :) y allí tenemos una casa con mucha finca donde suelo ir a pasar los findes y ahora sólo tenemos frutales (manzanos, pereiras, pexegos, claudias, higos, kiwis, aguacates, naranjos, limoneros) pero la verdad con poco que te pongas a plantar aquello produce como una mina...la vecina de al lado tiene cebollas, patatas, pimientos de varios tipos, coles, tomates raff y cherry, calabacines, pepinos, lechuga, etc, etc, etc...la humedad y las temperaturas suaves hacen que sea un vergel.


----------



## kalvin (7 Mar 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Qué tipo de fitosanitarios necesitas?.



Qué tipo de fitosanitarios consigues?


----------



## blahblahblah (7 Mar 2022)

wheat +50% en dos semanas

congelación salarial para años


----------



## sebboh (7 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Mucha parte de Galicia es rural O tiene familia en el Rural. Y mucha gente tiene su huerto con todo tipo de verduras patatas ajos cebollas pimientos tomates lechugas judías y luego pollos conejos cerdo. Dentro de lo malo…no es mi caso pero si el de mucha gente.



y lo que no tienen problema en intercambiar son los kiwis que te dejan llevarte sacos : P.

Siendo de Oleiros (o cerca) acércate a alguna de las ferias que te quedan cerca y preguntales que tal les va porque actualmente la cosa no es tan abundante como para que sobre en caso de madmax, sobre todo para la parte de ganado (La parte de cerdos y vacas esta tocada)


----------



## Tamyiusu (7 Mar 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> este fin de semana hablando con un vecino agricultor de la zona de Guissona(Lleida) la tonelada de cebada ha pasado de 50€ a 350€ y en los almacenes hay para unos 25 días, para colmo como ha llovido muy poco me confirma que mal asunto la próxima cosecha.
> 
> Con la cebada se hace el pienso para las granjas de cerdos, terneras, etc de la zona



por esa zona estuve trabajando 3 años mal vamos . Si se para eso


----------



## paqui.67 (7 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> El agua del Tajo es para el Tajo, no es una cuestión de dinero. Va mucho más allá de eso.



Ya nos gustaría aquí tener un Tajo y que estuviera lloviendo todos los días para no tener que recurrir a trasvasar agua.
Si 'nuestro Tajo' tirara millones de litros al mar, no me importaría compartir con otro punto.
A ver si de tanta agua que quieres se inunda tu casa


----------



## la_trotona (7 Mar 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Ya nos gustaría aquí tener un Tajo y que estuviera lloviendo todos los días para no tener que recurrir a trasvasar agua.
> Si 'nuestro Tajo' tirara millones de litros al mar, no me importaría compartir con otro punto.
> A ver si de tanta agua que quieres se inunda tu casa



Hombre, mucha más agua se tira al mar en el Ebro, Ebro-Tajo es un trasvase yo diría que más necesario.


----------



## gester (7 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el hundimiento del sector primario no se hunde por la guerra. Se lleva hundiendo desde que España entró en la U.E



Aún recuerdo como para entrar en la UE, nos hicieron arrancar olivos, tirar leche, .... La globalización siempre ha sido una puta mierda menos para los de arriba.

Así que espero que sí nos vamos a tomar por culo la globalización igual, y la globalización de inmis también. Como de Ia mi abuela, cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos.


----------



## paqui.67 (7 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hombre, mucha más agua se tira al mar en el Ebro, Ebro-Tajo es un trasvase yo diría que más necesario.



Claro, más agua. 
Ya luchamos por eso y Zapatero lo eliminó.


----------



## gester (7 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si en ciertos productos suben, y además la importación por la baja del euro es más cara, puede que cada vez se más interesante para los agricultores aumentar superficie cultivada y producir más.
> 
> Idealmente veremos las naranjas valencias otra vez en los estantes de las grandes superficies.



Generalmente hemos exportado la fruta española al norte de Europa y aquí nos tragamos la naranjas marroquís que a saber que controles de calidad llevan.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Generalmente hemos exportado la fruta española al norte de Europa y aquí nos tragamos la naranjas marroquís que a saber que controles de calidad llevan.



Correcto, si de verdad la sequía en el nuestros vecinos del sur es mayor, y el euro baja más, entonces es más probable que nos tengamos que comer naranjas marroquís.


----------



## vic252525 (7 Mar 2022)

la gente piensa que aqui no pasa nada pero en 7-10 dias empezara la limitaciñon de compra de ciertos productos, es mas ya empezo el viernes, mencabrona y consumm limitaron la compra de algunos tipos de aceites.
Los cereales en 15 dias veremos el corte de suministro y el pan al triple y sus productos derivados, la carne ya que se alimentan de piensos, la leche etc es una mega bola.


----------



## Telema108 (7 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## sada (7 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Parte de mi familia es de las Rías Baixas (No narco :) y allí tenemos una casa con mucha finca donde suelo ir a pasar los findes y ahora sólo tenemos frutales (manzanos, pereiras, pexegos, claudias, higos, kiwis, aguacates, naranjos, limoneros) pero la verdad con poco que te pongas a plantar aquello produce como una mina...la vecina de al lado tiene cebollas, patatas, pimientos de varios tipos, coles, tomates raff y cherry, calabacines, pepinos, lechuga, etc, etc, etc...la humedad y las temperaturas suaves hacen que sea un vergel.



Las huertas dan de todo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Las huertas dan de todo.




Sí, pero lo de esa zona en concreto es acojonante.


----------



## JoseDa (7 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hombre, mucha más agua se tira al mar en el Ebro, Ebro-Tajo es un trasvase yo diría que más necesario.



Hace décadas que un plan hidrológico adecuado nos podía haber situado como una de las primeras potencias agrícolas del mundo con el Ebro como buque insignia del mismo. Hay varias propuestas del mismo que los diferentes gobiernos han ignorado completamente de forma deliberada.

La mitad ya estaba hecho por el fascista opresor favorito del PPSOE (Pantanoman) y que nos situó en la 7-8 posición económica en el mundo..


----------



## LostSouls (7 Mar 2022)

Mucho ánimo a los ganaderos y agricultores, amén de los consumidores. Y tenemos suerte porque la mayoría de los trabajadores del campo no conciben la vida sin sus cabras, ovejas, cultivos o lo que sea, y con eso también juegan los que gobiernan. Son gente en su mayoría entregada a sus animales y tierras, algo inconcebible para burócratas y ecologistas de oficina.


----------



## sinfonier (7 Mar 2022)

Gracias por el análisis. De hilos planteados y explicados como éste, puedo deducir que más vale tener dinero como para pagar 2x, 3x, o nx más por lo mismo que antes pagábamos a x. Alimentación y combustible para casa y transporte, que es lo básico.

Al margen de eso, quien tenga acceso directo a tierras de cultivo, posiblemente pueda capear el temporal mejor. Quien no, más le vale buscarse contactos que lo tengan. Y quien tenga una situación económica más jodida, prepararse para operar en el mercado negro de productos básicos.

¿Me equivoco? Por aportar consejos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Mar 2022)

JoseDa dijo:


> Hace décadas que un plan hidrológico adecuado nos podía haber situado como una de las primeras potencias agrícolas del mundo con el Ebro como buque insignia del mismo. Hay varias propuestas del mismo que los diferentes gobiernos han ignorado completamente de forma deliberada.
> 
> La mitad ya estaba hecho por el fascista opresor favorito del PPSOE (Pantanoman) y que nos situó en la 7-8 posición económica en el mundo..




da igual cuanto trasvase hagas. Si estás dentro de la UE hay cuotas.


----------



## Marvelita (7 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado.
> 
> El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Como siempre, la dependencia en extremo de lo que produzcan otros hasta limites insospechados.

¿No se pueden fabricar en España piensos y el resto de productos agricolas?

Parece ser que no... cuando españa podia ser el ganero de europa.


----------



## Marvelita (7 Mar 2022)

> y que nos situó en la 7-8 posición económica en el mundo..



jajajaja...


----------



## Gusman (7 Mar 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Con dejar de producir cereales para el ganado nos sobra para alimentación humana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y las proteinas las obtienes de comer insectos y solucionado.


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Generalmente hemos exportado la fruta española al norte de Europa y aquí nos tragamos la naranjas marroquís que a saber que controles de calidad llevan.



Yo no las compro ni loca jajaa.
En comida no ahorro.
La gente se ha acostumbrado a comida low cost.
Cada vez veo a más gente ahorrar en comida y no es por que pasen hambre sino por querer aparentar lo q no son


----------



## josemi2 (7 Mar 2022)

Es por los millones de turistas que no han venido


----------



## sebboh (7 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> da igual cuanto trasvase hagas. Si estás dentro de la UE hay cuotas.



hombre muchas de las cuotas que nos perjudicaron era porque la gente decia que producia X o capturaba Y, mientras hay barra libre que gilis los que lo hacian bien (por lo general esos camiones que veias en las tv's que les vaciaban la leche eran de esos pobres ineptos que se les ocurrio hacer las cosas bien) cuando dejó de haber barra libre vienen los rebotes


----------



## peterr (7 Mar 2022)

Casi todos los agricultores que conozco viven de las paguitas, y la mayoría son pudientes.
Más del 70% del campo está en manos de terratenientes.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (7 Mar 2022)

Aceite de girasol ahora mismo en Mercadona a 2,50€ litro


----------



## rory (7 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> La UE tiene los meses contados.
> Pensad en el rapiñeo que ocurrió hace 2 años con las mascarillas, pero ahora con comida.
> España tenía 10 minolles de habitantes en 1800. 20 en 1900. Sin fertilizantes ese es el límite que puede mantener este país. Quizás algo más gracias a los pantanos de primo de Rivera y Franco. Pero pasando a recolección animal cuando el gasoil se vuelva imposible.



Son las cifras que manejanban en Deagel, unos 25 millones en España.


----------



## Barrunto (7 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Hay producción de invernadero que saldrá adelante con precios más altos y mucha producción almacenada de donde se podrá tirar un tiempo. Y en cuanto las grandes superficies vean que no hay producción subirán precios de compra que harán que sea viable producir. Fuerte inflación, lonchafinismo y reorganización de proveedores nacionales e internacionales.
> En Almería hay agua de sobras con las desaladoras y se seguirá produciendo. Los frutales no necesitan tanto fertilizante y seguirán produciendo al igual que el arroz. La carne subirá y se comerá menos.
> Bajará la producción y el consumo de todos los productos que subirán de precio. De ahí al hambre generalizada hay un trecho. Hay mucha producción almacenada, que no se parte de una situación de desabastecimiento previa sino más bien de sobreproducción.
> Y esta situación durará meses o un año a lo sumo.



El agua desalada no sirve para riego


----------



## frrank (7 Mar 2022)

Podéis proponer mil y una soluciones, pero mientras no se vaya el Gafe de la Moncloa y su Banda no hay nada que hacer. 

Lo peor está por llegar

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinjesus (7 Mar 2022)

ACcIO DIReCTA dijo:


> Aceite de girasol ahora mismo en Mercadona a 2,50€ litro



Vamos a ver, que eso es margen del supermercado. Esas botellas que tienen ahora a la venta no las han comprado hoy, a precio de hoy, sino hace días/semanas a precios de entonces.


----------



## sivigliano (7 Mar 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> El agua desalada no sirve para riego



En la zona de Níjar y Cabo de Gata se usa agua desalada para riego en invernaderos. No así en Huelva porque normalmente en esa zona no suele haber problemas de escasez de agua para riego.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (7 Mar 2022)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que eso es margen del supermercado. Esas botellas que tienen ahora a la venta no las han comprado hoy, a precio de hoy, sino hace días/semanas a precios de entonces.



Exactamente igual que el gasoil, estamos pagando precios de futuro, cuando hace meses se produjo ese litro, y lo asumimos. Todo beneficio e impuestos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## subvencionados (7 Mar 2022)

kalvin dijo:


> Qué tipo de fitosanitarios consigues?



Hola, en el correo que me enviaron solicitaban comprador para fertilizantes desde África, pero como he comentado en el hilo es un producto que no toco por lo que no sé las especificaciones y características que estos deben de tener.

Si estás interesado puedo preguntar por el tipo de fertilizante que es. Entiendo que estaríamos hablando básicamente de su composición. Como te digo desconozco los atributos con los cuales se negocia este tipo de productos. 

Saludos


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (7 Mar 2022)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que eso es margen del supermercado. Esas botellas que tienen ahora a la venta no las han comprado hoy, a precio de hoy, sino hace días/semanas a precios de entonces.



Pues imagenemos como se pondra


----------



## 4motion (7 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches y buena suerte.

Sánchez perro ya avisa. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (7 Mar 2022)

Sevillano no, pero si conozco a muchos agricultores que siembran sabiendo que no recogerán nada, solo por las subvenciones.
Y una subvención constante año tras año es una paguita, aquí y en Pekín.


----------



## plakaplaka (7 Mar 2022)

sada dijo:


> Mucha parte de Galicia es rural O tiene familia en el Rural. Y mucha gente tiene su huerto con todo tipo de verduras patatas ajos cebollas pimientos tomates lechugas judías y luego pollos conejos cerdo. Dentro de lo malo…no es mi caso pero si el de mucha gente.



Esa "mucha gente" es un porcentaje irrelevante de los 2,7M de personas que viven en Galicia. El campo está abandonado.

Ah, y este año, además hay sequía.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Mar 2022)

Este tío como es que lo sabe todo?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (7 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> Aún recuerdo como para entrar en la UE, nos hicieron arrancar olivos, tirar leche, .... La globalización siempre ha sido una puta mierda menos para los de arriba.
> 
> Así que espero que sí nos vamos a tomar por culo la globalización igual, y *la globalización de inmis también. Como de Ia mi abuela, cada uno en su casa* y Dios en la de todos.



En tiempos de su abuela, no eran iinmis los que venían a Ejpaña. Más bien, eran ejpañoles los que marchábanse de casa a ejercer de pagapensiones por el mundo, y eso que globalización era aún un palabro que no sonaba un carallo.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Mar 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> El agua desalada no sirve para riego



¿para beber sí y riego o no? ¿O es que es más cara?


----------



## nedantes (7 Mar 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡ATENCIÓN!!!!! Nuevo récord histórico, para mañana día 8 de marzo, pico de 0,95 €/kWh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barrunto (7 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿para beber sí y riego o no? ¿O es que es más cara?



Salinizas el terreno y se vuelve yermo e inútil.

Tiene bastante más sal que el agua dulce normal.

Se puede regar durante un tiempo, pero a la larga destruyes el terreno.

Añado: además es carísima.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Mar 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> Salinizas el terreno y se vuelve yermo e inútil.
> 
> Tiene bastante más sal que el agua dulce normal.
> 
> Se puede regar durante un tiempo, pero a la larga destruyes el terreno.



Pues qué bien, entonces sí que es necesario de verdad un plan hidrológico nacional.


----------



## kalvin (8 Mar 2022)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que eso es margen del supermercado. Esas botellas que tienen ahora a la venta no las han comprado hoy, a precio de hoy, sino hace días/semanas a precios de entonces.



El supermercado tendrá que vender con precios de coste a futuro... por que si hoy vende a 1.50 lo que compró a 1€ y mañana tiene que reponer a 2€ mal va...


----------



## Yakuza (8 Mar 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El Plan E de Zapatero fue clave para poder hacer buenas canalizaciones e infraestructuras hidricas en todo el campo Español. Pero se gastó en hacer rotondas de mierda.
> 
> ¿Veremos nacionalizaciones de empresas agricolas y corralito de productos del sector primario?
> 
> ...



Y Bill Gili puertas el mayor terrateniente de EEUU, menudo suertudo.


----------



## Spock (7 Ago 2022)

Asaja advierte de un "otoño caliente" con movilizaciones ante la situación "insostenible" del sector agrario


Asaja ha advertido de un "otoño caliente", con nuevas movilizaciones en España por parte de agricultores...




www.europapress.es




*Asaja advierte de un "otoño caliente" con movilizaciones ante la situación "insostenible" del sector agrario. *

Asaja ha advertido de un "otoño caliente", con nuevas movilizaciones en España por parte de agricultores y ganaderos ante la situación "insostenible" que vive el sector agrario y la "clamorosa falta de respuesta" del Gobierno, según informó en un comunicado. En concreto, el presidente de la organización agraria, Pedro Barato, tiene previsto proponer a su junta directiva el iniciar una nueva fase de movilizaciones del sector agrario por toda España de cara al próximo otoño.








Barato (Asaja): "No creo que haya desabastecimiento, pero sí un encarecimiento muy grande de casi todo"


El presidente de Asaja, Pedro Barato, ha advertido de que no habrá desabastecimiento de alimentos, pero...




www.europapress.es


----------

